# April SMF Soap Challenge, Hanger Swirl Petra Style



## lionprincess00 (Apr 1, 2016)

Welcome to April's SMF Soap Challenge!

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1.The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

NOW
This month’s challenge is a specific hanger swirl I've been working on. It's similar to the butterfly swirl, but it uses a slightly different method than the standard butterfly I've seen done. Petra at the blog Petras Seifen Kunst has done many YouTube videos using this technique, and I've studied her videos for quite some time. Others may be out there that have credit as the first, but if so I'm unaware of anyone before her (so forgive if credit where due is lacking).

SMF Challenge Specific Rules
· You must use a standard loaf mold (no TS molds).
· You must tilt your mold.
· You must fill in the base, any solid color you choose, approximately until it reaches the opposite wall.
· You must pour at least two different colors, not of the base color, in alternating stripes. If more than 2 colors are used, you may pour them in any alternating pattern you choose (see videos for explanation).
· You must pour the base (carefully) on top of your stripes.
· You must use the hanger in the pattern shown in the video. Down the wall, forward, up, and toward you, then repeat, at a minimum of 3 times, (she uses 3, I do 4, but use at least 3, up to as many as you want), walking to the opposite wall (see video for better understanding).


*I know this sounds rigid, but this challenge is to attempt this specific hanger swirl, so some rigidity is required. 

Challenge Entry Thread Opens April 16, 2016.
Challenge Entry Thread Closes midnight April 23, 2016.
Survey for choosing the winning choices opens immediately the 24th.
Winners Announced April 30, 2016.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on April 16, 2016 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date April 23, 2016 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on April 30, 2016. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.


Dear soapy world, when I made my soap, on video 2, it became too long because of fragrance adding and top decorations...dear soapy world, I tried, really I did, to edit my video. Alas, it was not meant to be. I live a frugal life (as all soapers do, right?!) free from home internet and fancy editing software to better supply my soapy love. <Break>, If you must, please fast forward my mundane fragrance 2 minute segment, as well as my ungodly amount of top decorating, if it becomes too tedious to bear! I swear I'll understand. Too long a soapy video can eat at the soapy soul, and I fear mine has done as such...
INTRO VIDEO
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7tc8tl4UjE[/ame]

MAKING SOAP VIDEO
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3-DqJldSqo[/ame]


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sign up sheet 
1.


----------



## newbie (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Ooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results. 
2.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Ooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results. 
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 1, 2016)

I cannot watch the video until later tonight, but wowza - that's a gorgeous example. Can I put in a vote for that one?

1. Newbie- Ooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results. 
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)


----------



## Saponista (Apr 1, 2016)

4. Saponista - those are stunning lionprincess, I can't wait to have a go at this!!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 1, 2016)

Ah thx snappy and saponista! I won't be participating in the challenge, but the sentiment of a vote is so kind! I hope you all enjoy it. With the right trace this is much easier to do than you would think.


----------



## newbie (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mince can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time


----------



## dibbles (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan.  She is stellar!!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 1, 2016)

LP, your soaps are gorgeous and no worries about the video - it was great. I watched it all, and will undoubtedly watch it again.

I fear my trusty hanger tool might be too big - is the size important, do you think?


----------



## newbie (Apr 1, 2016)

My guess is that the size will make a difference. A thick swirling tool will move more soap and if your trace remains fairly thin throughout, the swirl will be more pronounced- not necessarily a bad thing but it will look different. A wire hanger moves less and cuts through more which gives you that finer swirled look but if your trace is thicker by the end, a thin wire will just cut through the colors and not show much. When I've watched Petra's videos, her batter is still fairly fluid at the end so she always used a wire hanger.

This is just my guess. We shall see what LP says; she's been working on this a lot so she will know for sure.


----------



## songwind (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9.  LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play


----------



## crispysoap (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9.  LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play
10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm here guys, sorry about the delay. Thank you newbie for helping me out. Thank you dibbles for the compliment. 

When it comes to the size of your swirl tool, there is a fine line. I have used in the early soaping days a painted wire hanger, measured it is appx 1 mm thick. I found it was just too thin to work well. 

I've used also in the past a straw that I slipped down onto a wire hanger. It worked to an extent, but at appx 7mm it was too much. 

The wire hanger I was using was actually a child's coat hanger that had a thick coating on top of it making it slightly bigger than a standard wire hanger. It is appx 3 mm and works. 

I think if it was 4, no more than maybe 5mm, it may be darn near perfect. That being said, I can't be certain having never tried that thickness.

I hope this gave a better guide for sizes. Still concerned, ask away. If anyone else has the perfect swirl tool they use, please post the width and we can compare maybe we can discover the perfect tool and size this way!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play
10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap
11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway


----------



## dibbles (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks LP and Newbie. I'm going on a hunt to see what I can find.


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play
10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap
11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway
12. BlackDog - Fine.  But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.


----------



## Judiraz (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play
10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap
11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway
12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.
13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play
10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap
11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway
12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.
13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!
14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 1, 2016)

1.Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.

2. Dixiedragon (gulp)

3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)

4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!

5. Misschief - now to find the time

6. dibbles - I heart this

7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!

8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!

9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play

10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap

11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway

12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.

13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!

14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!
15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Apr 2, 2016)

Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.



2. Dixiedragon (gulp)



3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)



4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!



5. Misschief - now to find the time



6. dibbles - I heart this



7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!



8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!



9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play



10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap



11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway



12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.



13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!



14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!

15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.

16 Lisajudy2009. Can't wait to try!


----------



## karenbeth (Apr 2, 2016)

1.Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.

2. Dixiedragon (gulp)

3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)

4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!

5. Misschief - now to find the time

6. dibbles - I heart this

7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!

8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!

9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play

10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap

11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway

12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.

13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!

14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!
15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.
16. Karenbeth - absolutely love this swirl


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 2, 2016)

Excuse me, I just couldn't help jumping in to say ... lionprincess, I just LOVE those jumper-sleeve-arm-protector things! I would never have thought of it ... now I'm looking for something to chop up ... :shock:


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 2, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I fear my trusty hanger tool might be too big - is the size important, do you think?




Of course size does NOT matter. Where have you been! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 2, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.

2. Dixiedragon (gulp)

3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)

4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!

5. Misschief - now to find the time

6. dibbles - I heart this

7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!

8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!

9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play

10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap

11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway

12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.

13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!

14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!
15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.
16. Karenbeth - absolutely love this swirl
17. Penelopejane - I will try despite seeing the dreaded phrase "easy with the right trace".
18. Lisajudy2009. Can't wait to try!


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Apr 2, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.

2. Dixiedragon (gulp)

3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)

4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!

5. Misschief - now to find the time

6. dibbles - I heart this

7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!

8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!

9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play

10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap

11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway

12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.

13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!

14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!

15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.

16. Karenbeth - absolutely love this swirl

17. Penelopejane - I will try despite seeing the dreaded phrase "easy with the right trace".

18. Lisajudy2009. Can't wait to try!

19. topofmurrayhill - What could go wrong?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you penelopejane for adding lisajudy back!
Thx suzieoz! When I began soaping, it was summer. No matter if air conditioning was on, I'd still heat up like a furnace! I hated long sleeves and tried the socks. They worked great. To be honest I soap in short sleeves typically now (unless it's cold). That way a soap splatter can be felt at the itching stage and wiped quickly before it burns. Being an instructional video, however, I felt it necessary to take all basic precautions.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 2, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.



2. Dixiedragon (gulp)



3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)



4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!



5. Misschief - now to find the time



6. dibbles - I heart this



7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!



8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!



9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play



10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap



11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway



12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.



13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!



14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!



15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.



16. Karenbeth - absolutely love this swirl



17. Penelopejane - I will try despite seeing the dreaded phrase "easy with the right trace".



18. Lisajudy2009. Can't wait to try!



19. topofmurrayhill - What could go wrong?

20. Sonya-m - so looking forward to trying this technique!!


----------



## amd (Apr 2, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play
10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap
11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway
12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.
13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!
14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!
15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.
16. Karenbeth - absolutely love this swirl
17. Penelopejane - I will try despite seeing the dreaded phrase "easy with the right trace".
18. Lisajudy2009. Can't wait to try!
19. topofmurrayhill - What could go wrong?
20. Sonya-m - so looking forward to trying this technique!!
21. Amd


----------



## newbie (Apr 2, 2016)

LP, I have to congratulate you on one of the best tutorials for a swirl technique I've come across. I tried this last night and made a mistake but your instructions were perfect. Telling us exactly how far to fill the base and exactly when to stop pouring the color lines is the kind of detail that is critical for being able to do this swirl and it seems very rare that this is laid out. I would be flailing about trying to get this without those landmarks to go by. Well done!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you newbie! It was important to me to make sure all details, ALL, I saw I relayed to everyone for the challenge. As you are more than aware, as well as sonya, Saponista, and galaxy, our challenges hold a deeper meaning than just to show off our awesome soap and capabilities. It's a tutorial, geared for people wanting to learn something new. I really wanted to show that with this challenge. I looked and watched as best I could. Her videos are silent, so it takes keen observation. I really wanted to put my observation into words for everybody. I think it is incredibly important when introducing a technique, to divulge as much information as possible. Especially since I don't sell, I have no secrets, as of yet!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 2, 2016)

amd said:


> 1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
> 2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
> 3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
> 4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
> ...


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 2, 2016)

I agree with what newbie said. And add, your video may demystify but makes it achievable and I think that's one way these challenges are different from others. We are truly there to learn together as well as inspire. 

I saw a quote the other day that basically said no art starts from nothing, it all builds on something else we've seen or experienced. I am new to art - it came to me with soaping - but I see the truth in that, for all but the very rare artist anyway. 

I may sit this out because I am not so attracted to this design and have lots of soap right now. But I'm not sure because I see some other directions from it.  So either way, thanks, I appreciate your time, creativity and willingness to share.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 2, 2016)

My first attempt is in the mold and WOW, with the recipe I used, I could have walked around the block and still had time to pour. It stayed fluid for a LONG time!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 2, 2016)

amd said:


> 1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
> 2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
> 3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
> 4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
> ...


----------



## JuneP (Apr 2, 2016)

amd said:


> 1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
> 2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
> 3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
> 4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
> ...


----------



## KristaY (Apr 2, 2016)

LP, first I have to say great job on the videos! Very clear and well explained. You have a great speaking voice! Also, I love the tube sock idea. I think I'll have to steal that from you, lol. I'm glad you showed using the arm protection whether you actually do it routinely or not. I always think "what if someone decided they want to make soap and this was the first video they watched?" I've seen so many where people soap barefooted, bare-armed, no gloves, no eye protection, etc. Doing it yourself with full understanding is one thing. Teaching someone else it's unnecessary is another.

Anyhoooo, on to my question. Can we decorate the top any way we want as long as the swirl instruction is followed? I was thinking maybe high tops, inverted stamping or imbeds? I don't know if I'll actually do any of those but just to know what options are okay for the challenge. Thx!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thx KristaY! That was my assumption, about beginners seeing as well.
on the tops, short answer is yes. So long as the embeds dont sink down and disrupt the wall pours,  then yes on any top decorating albeit stamps, swirls, mounded tall, or embeds.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 3, 2016)

My first attempt will, eventually, be used as confetti some time down the road. It was too runny and all my colours blended. I'll try again next weekend, when I don't have company.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 3, 2016)

Lionprincess, this is a fun challenge! I had a free day yesterday and prepared so I could make it today. Of course my biggest challenge is to follow rules! But I'm determined, usually I just run amok. I was so relieved when I read the top can be anything as long as we don't mess up the swirl. I've had to write it down step by step to keep me on track  I sure don't enter for competition it's just so much fun to learn something new. Maybe this will help me with following directions. Which would be great. Wonderful tutorials you left nothing out.


----------



## crispysoap (Apr 3, 2016)

My first attempt actually worked really well  which definitely surprised me! I am still new to this and this was my first ever hanger swirl of any kind. And although everything thickened up a bit more than I would have liked I am really stoked with the end result  thank you lionprincess00 for the awesome video!!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 3, 2016)

My first attempt is in the mold.  

I can see why lavender EO is so popular.  That stuff stayed at emulsion forever.  

It was still pretty thin when I started.  the base had TO, so of course it thickened up, but my mica was almost like water.  I also had too much color...  But I did the swirls  so we will see.

But it was really fun!


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 3, 2016)

You two sound like it went well  , what could go wrong for me did. It's a total bust. But I'm going to try again.


----------



## CoolSuds (Apr 4, 2016)

Great video! Love the outcome!!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 4, 2016)

In all the excitement of making this soap I forgot to add my FO :sick: I usually add it to my oils, so not sure how I forgot! I also had a total mind numbing blank on the shape of the swirl, so winged it. I love the look of the top so far! Can't wait to cut it! Next time I'll draw a picture of the swirl  to have next to the mould. On the plus side I now know that I have a slow moving recipe that was beautiful to work with


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 4, 2016)

I've been puzzling over why the mold is tilted when pouring ... then it dawned on me. This makes the colored pattern thicker on one side. When you draw the hanger from side to side at the end, the hanger goes through the thicker part, but doesn't go through the thinner part (at least not the way LP did it). That makes the pattern different across the bar and adds interest. 

Hmmmm. <...do I wanna enter or not...>

LP ... I really, really appreciate your intro video where you just explain the whys and how-to for this method -- that was so very helpful. Thank you. Well done ... bravo!!!!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 4, 2016)

First fiasco is in the mold. My try at this was to, well, try it and also to see if my hanger tool will work for this. I've looked high and low and there is not a wire hanger to be found in this house - maybe a Mommy Dearest influence. I haven't soaped since early March. Clearly, I am out of practice. Batter behaved beautifully, colors are good, EOs added. Hanger tool marked for half way pull back. I think the top over pour may have broken through, but I'm not sure. Lots of time to decorate the top. All done...ready to wrap up the mold and what do I see? My hanger tool sitting there - clean as a whistle. I can't believe I forgot to do the swirl!!  What's a girl to do? Stick it in and swirl because - why not. Since the tool goes in and out at the edge, the top wasn't tooooo messed up. I really can't wait to see what I end up with. As so many have said before, at least it smells good!

So, if any of you try this and can't believe you forgot something, take heart. I bet you remembered to swirl it. That is, after all, the point of this challenge.


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Apr 4, 2016)

Misschief said:


> My first attempt is in the mold and WOW, with the recipe I used, I could have walked around the block and still had time to pour. It stayed fluid for a LONG time!




In jealous! Mine thickened up too quick! What did you use?


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Apr 4, 2016)

So I watched the above video and tried the challenge last night and today I watched Petra's video and she does the hanger differently than I thought because you used a square mold.  Just wanted to say in case any newbies don't know.    

http://youtu.be/4eWFQiOSRkU


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 4, 2016)

lisajudy2009 said:


> So I watched the above video and tried the challenge last night and today I watched Petra's video and she does the hanger differently than I thought because you used a square mold.  Just wanted to say in case any newbies don't know.
> 
> http://youtu.be/4eWFQiOSRkU



I'm sorry, I'm confused. Do you mean it's different than what I did, or the square mold made it seem a little distorted? Dense girl today lol, sorry!


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lol sorry.  My mold is a rectangle and it did it going from one short end to the other instead of the long end to kind end if that makes sense.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm all set for tomorrow! Colours picked, little square mould at the ready. New mini hanger tool fashioned! Bring it on!!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 4, 2016)

I've posted my first attempt for advice if that's ok? Please ignore the poor picture and the fact I cut while still a bit soft (I just couldn't wait any longer) Following my blank on the swirl, I did 4 rough circles, then lifted the hanger halfway and cut through the batter from back to front (twice due my extended senior moment!).

However there doesn't appear to be enough black batter on the bottom? I tilted the soap on 3 thin chopping boards which were just under 2cm (total) and poured the initial batter until it reached the other side of the mould. Do you think I should have poured more base soap or tilted more? 

It's such a pity I forgot the fragrance! Not sure what I will do with this batch now. Maybe embeds and soap balls?


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think I'll sit this one out - but probably make a try at it sometime in the future.
Still very interesting to watch and learn!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 4, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Not sure what I will do with this batch now. Maybe embeds and soap balls?



Rowan, it is so pretty. Maybe you know someone who likes unscented soap? Or a place to donate, because someone would be thrilled to have it. I understand about having plenty of pretty, smell good soap around and wanting to use that. As to advice on the pour and swirl, sorry, I've got nothing. My first failure is still in the mold trying to decide if it should gel or not.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 4, 2016)

lisajudy2009 said:


> Lol sorry.  My mold is a rectangle and it did it going from one short end to the other instead of the long end to kind end if that makes sense.



Yes, and I worried about that in my instructional! I was looking down at the mold, so think of it as long end side to side in front of me. If I had the green mold in my first video in front of me, hypothetically, the long ends would be to my left and right.

Thanks for clarifying and mentioning it!


----------



## JuneP (Apr 4, 2016)

Rowan, that's one exquisite soap. Those colors are amazing. I only hope that when I get to making mine it's half as good as yours! 
A lot of people, one of my sisters-in-law, among them, can't use soap with any scents. 



Rowan said:


> I've posted my first attempt for advice if that's ok? Please ignore the poor picture and the fact I cut while still a bit soft (I just couldn't wait any longer) Following my blank on the swirl, I did 4 rough circles, then lifted the hanger halfway and cut through the batter from back to front (twice due my extended senior moment!).
> 
> However there doesn't appear to be enough black batter on the bottom? I tilted the soap on 3 thin chopping boards which were just under 2cm (total) and poured the initial batter until it reached the other side of the mould. Do you think I should have poured more base soap or tilted more?
> 
> It's such a pity I forgot the fragrance! Not sure what I will do with this batch now. Maybe embeds and soap balls?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 4, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Rowan, it is so pretty. Maybe you know someone who likes unscented soap? Or a place to donate, because someone would be thrilled to have it. I understand about having plenty of pretty, smell good soap around and wanting to use that. As to advice on the pour and swirl, sorry, I've got nothing. My first failure is still in the mold trying to decide if it should gel or not.



Thanks so much Dibbles. great idea about giving it to someone who likes unscented soap!

You might be pleasantly surprised when you cut your soap and find it's absolutely gorgeous .


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 4, 2016)

Rowan said:


> However there doesn't appear to be enough black batter on the bottom? I tilted the soap on 3 thin chopping boards which were just under 2cm (total) and poured the initial batter until it reached the other side of the mould. Do you think I should have poured more base soap or tilted more?
> 
> It's such a pity I forgot the fragrance! Not sure what I will do with this batch now. Maybe embeds and soap balls?



That is beautiful! Everything about it.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 4, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Rowan, that's one exquisite soap. Those colors are amazing. I only hope that when I get to making mine it's half as good as yours!
> A lot of people, one of my sisters-in-law, among them, can't use soap with any scents.



Thanks June. Ironically my husband chose the colours as I was dithering so much! I'll have to get him to do it again!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 4, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> That is beautiful! Everything about it.



Thankyou


----------



## amd (Apr 4, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> Yes, and I worried about that in my instructional! I was looking down at the mold, so think of it as long end side to side in front of me. If I had the green mold in my first video in front of me, hypothetically, the long ends would be to my left and right.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying and mentioning it!



Wait... I'm confused! Do we put the hanger along the long side or the short side?


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 4, 2016)

Long side.  

Just cut my first try.  It worked. 

I'm going to try again with an actual wire and not my gear tie, to see if it makes a difference


----------



## Misschief (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's my first attempt. My batter was just too runny, unfortunately.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 4, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Here's my first attempt. My batter was just too runny, unfortunately.



Pretty soap I like your colors also.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 4, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Here's my first attempt. My batter was just too runny, unfortunately.



It's pretty though Misschief. I think I will end up with something similar from my first try as my batter was pretty thin also.


----------



## newbie (Apr 4, 2016)

I think you'd be surprised how many people have difficulty using fragrances so someone will be thrilled to use your gorgeous soap, Rowan. I agree that it looks like there isn't enough color on the bottom, so my guess would be that your tilt was not enough. I would try placing something higher under the far corner or if you like the thing you used, just move the mold so that object is under around the middle of the mold or so. I used a stack of a book and the handle of a knife which probably ended up being a bit over an inch. Just over 1/3 of my batter was colors and I think that's a bit too much. I had some left out of that and put it on the top but even so, the color section is probably thicker than it ought to be. I an happy with it though that way but it would look more delicate and wispy if I used only about 1/4 of the batter for the stripes, guessing. 

I absolutely love your soap, Mischief! It looks psychedelic!!


----------



## nframe (Apr 5, 2016)

Rowan; 
 Not sure what I will do with this batch now. Maybe embeds and soap balls?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Something you could do with your soaps is give them to your local food bank.  That's what I do with mine.  They are very appreciative and it allows me to make more soap with a clear conscience!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 5, 2016)

okay let me back up a little bit. LisaAnne, I'm glad you're enjoying the challenge! Crispysoap, coolsuds, and Deeanna, thanks for the kind words about the video. Rowan and dibbles,  I'm so sorry for your mishaps! It happens, believe me. I bet they'll be lovely in spite of it.

Rowan, if your mold seems to be a little bit shallow (slightly shorter like my crafters choice is in the video) you really need to make sure you hit that back corner, or even go slightly above that back corner, because it might not leave enough space at the bottom to really lift your wall pours up. If you have a mold like my one pound mold, as I showed in the first video, that's slightly taller than my Crafters Choice mold, then that back corner is going to be fine. If your mold is maybe a little bit taller like a custom mold, like a centimeter or quarter of an inch or something like that, then if you don't quite hit the back wall it might work out. It's going to be really geared to the size of your mold, and I found the back corner works well. If you find it wasn't enough batter you might go a little bit further than you did previously on that try. It's gorgeous as it is btw!

for what it's worth, I did not hit the back corner on one of my practices in my square one pound mold. It wasn't enough. So as I said if you have a custom mold slightly taller that might work out. Slightly shorter go a little above the corner, about standard sized, then the corner works great. this is one of those challenges where I think the size your mold is going to really determine how your design will work out. So it's going to be something you need to try once, and if it doesn't work out maybe make a little adjustments with it on your second try.
Amd, yes, long side
Misschief, cool effects! Sorry it didn't work out,  but it's cool nonetheless!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 5, 2016)

On the tilt, as newbie mentions, it too could solve the issue.

 I have used my tray at appx 1 inch height. It works, but as I wall pour, my striping gets so close to the edge closest to me, often times I have had to stop and hold the mold in one hand at a lower tilt to finish. The half inch tilt works better for me. The times I did use a 1 inch tilt, it always left plenty of base in the bottom to lift. I just hated the trouble of stopping at the last few wall pours so I could manually tilt it, because it was too full on the edge closest to me.

 All that said, if it's not enough base, try adjusting the amount you pour and or also try the higher tilt. Either choice could help the issue.

If anyone tries the higher tilt, and it gets too full to finish the wall pours, maybe have something slightly shorter to switch the tilt to on the last couple wall pours to be sure you can get them to the back wall. Just in case it fills a little too much. This may solve the issue of lift, but it could also help prevent the issue I've had of, "oh no, too full, now what?!"

Little adjustments like mine and newbies suggestion may be necessary. Try them out if youre having trouble


----------



## Serene (Apr 5, 2016)

I am loving those colors, Rowan and Misschief.  They are lovely.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 5, 2016)

lisajudy2009 said:


> In jealous! Mine thickened up too quick! What did you use?



Sorry, missed this... My recipe is as follows:

33% lard
33% olive oil
22% coconut oil
12% rice bran oil

5% SF
2.5:1 water to lye


----------



## Rowan (Apr 5, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Here's my first attempt. My batter was just too runny, unfortunately.



Love the colours though, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Newbie and LP for the advice on tilting and how much batter to pour. It should help loads next time round! Fingers crossed my FO stays well behaved! otherwise I might have to go with EO's!

Great idea about the foodbank NFrame. I might make up some confetti soap to give the too. I have way too many scraps!!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 5, 2016)

ATTENTION PARTICIPANTS:
I realized I made a mistake on the dates. Yes, the challenge thread will close the 23rd, but at midnight, making the survey open the morning of the 24th. Sorry for any confusion, and I edited the opening thread to show the corrected dates.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 5, 2016)

I found a little extra time in my day today and had my first attempt. I used neroli fragrance and forgot it accelerates a bit and with 40% lye conc I had to work at the speed of light! I think I did it right, my batter was a bit puddingy but it still seemed to layer just about OK. The thing I hate about these challenges is that I can't see what it looks like for a few hours!! Is it good, is it bad?!?!? Does it look anything remotely like it's supposed to?!?!?


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm about to prepare for my first (I say first cos I am certain this is going to take more than one try to get right!!)

My mould holds around 400g of oils and has dimensions: 3.625x3.625 square with a highly of 2.625 inches. Is this going to work??

How does this tilt height look?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 5, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> I'm about to prepare for my first (I say first cos I am certain this is going to take more than one try to get right!!)
> 
> My mould holds around 400g of oils and has dimensions: 3.625x3.625 square with a highly of 2.625 inches. Is this going to work??
> 
> ...



Have you started yet Sonia? My gut instinct is that you need a tad higher tilt. Hopefully someone else can say for sure 

I tried again today but my FO accelerated.  It was so thick by the time I started to pour, that the layers just piled up on each other.  I plopped the colours in and swung the hangar through it a few times. Not sure how it will look, but hey I remembered the fragrance! 

I think I'll try with EO's next as they give me so much more time!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry, here!!! It looks a little shallow. I'd tilt more by a tad, or fill the base slightly higher than the corner. Eyeball it, if it appears shallow do a little more or try it slightly taller on the tilt.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 5, 2016)

To clarify my mold is 2.75 inches tall


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Rowan and LP. Haven't started yet, just waiting for things to cool down. I will push my veg peeler further under to give a steeper tilt

I'm wondering if today was a stupid day to use a new FO, liquorice.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 5, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> Thanks Rowan and LP. Haven't started yet, just waiting for things to cool down. I will push my veg peeler further under to give a steeper tilt
> 
> I'm wondering if today was a stupid day to use a new FO, liquorice.



I hope you have better luck with yours than I did with mine!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 5, 2016)

Rowan said:


> I hope you have better luck with yours than I did with mine!




Epic fail!!

Soap was barely at emulsion and went for it. Colours merged into each other, used my hanger but as it was so thin it wouldn't have dragged any wispy bits. 

Then to top it off it separated in the mould so shoved it in the slow cooker. Was using my spatula to plop the muddy mess into the mould then realised 2 bits of plastic had broken off my spatula into the soap somewhere. 

So it's in the bin!!

I have just prepared new oils and lye water for tomorrow. 

At least it was only a 400g of oil batch


----------



## dibbles (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, the fiasco isn't so bad after all. I think it's pretty, I like it, and if I wasn't trying for something specific I'd be very happy with it. I need more base in the bottom. I was out running errands today. Couldn't find wire hangers OR thin gear ties anywhere. I'm still going to look for something, but what do you think - is this OK to use for another try?


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 5, 2016)

Ooh, Dibbles, that's really a fine looking soap. Love your choice of colors -- this reminds me of how my lilacs will look in a few more weeks.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 5, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Ooh, Dibbles, that's really a fine looking soap. Love your choice of colors -- this reminds me of how my lilacs will look in a few more weeks.



Well, how we hope they will look anyway. I don't know if it is as cold in Iowa as it is a little further north, but it is just plain cold and nasty out here. Whining about the weather aside, thank you. My scent is a lavender/chamomile/mint EO blend, and I really like purple and green together, ergo the color choice.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 5, 2016)

Dibbles, your soap is very pretty. Perfect for a spring soap. You should be very happy with it. About the hanger, I had a hard time bending mine to fit well. I had 1 in the house.


----------



## Guspuppy (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm nobody but a newb with 2 whole batches of soap under my belt but Dibbles, that is the absolutely prettiest soap EVER. My favorite colors!!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 5, 2016)

Dibbles, that's really pretty!


----------



## newbie (Apr 5, 2016)

Love it, Dibbles! The colors are stellar. What are you using for your dark purple? It's so rich.

If people don't have a wire hanger and want to use something thin, you can break a bamboo skewer to the proper length and then wind a bit of wire around each end to make the handles. I have a couple different gauges of steel wire in the house that I have used to make a swirl tool and it works pretty well. With it, you can use dowels of different diameters or you can string a straw onto a bamboo skewer to get something thicker.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 5, 2016)

Steel wire, that's perfect thanks.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 5, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Well, the fiasco isn't so bad after all. I think it's pretty, I like it, and if I wasn't trying for something specific I'd be very happy with it. I need more base in the bottom. I was out running errands today. Couldn't find wire hangers OR thin gear ties anywhere. I'm still going to look for something, but what do you think - is this OK to use for another try?



OMG and that isn't good enough to enter? 
It is superb. 
And I thought I was a perfectionist.

I've been trying to mix that dark green but can't.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 5, 2016)

lisajudy2009 said:


> So I watched the above video and tried the challenge last night and today I watched Petra's video and she does the hanger differently than I thought because you used a square mold.  Just wanted to say in case any newbies don't know.
> 
> http://youtu.be/4eWFQiOSRkU



Just loved watching this.  Even someone that experienced, pauses and makes a decision about what colours to use when right at the last minute.  :mrgreen:
I am currently suffering soapers block because I can't choose colours to do this challenge.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 5, 2016)

newbie said:


> Love it, Dibbles! The colors are stellar. What are you using for your dark purple? It's so rich.
> 
> If people don't have a wire hanger and want to use something thin, you can break a bamboo skewer to the proper length and then wind a bit of wire around each end to make the handles. I have a couple different gauges of steel wire in the house that I have used to make a swirl tool and it works pretty well. With it, you can use dowels of different diameters or you can string a straw onto a bamboo skewer to get something thicker.



Thanks Newbie. The dark purple is Wisteria purple from Nurture, straight up. Sorry I can't tell you exact amount, but it was pretty concentrated. It's one of my favorites. Good suggestion to use wire with a skewer. I was trying to figure out how to get a skewer to work.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 5, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> OMG and that isn't good enough to enter?
> And I thought I was a perfectionist.
> 
> I've been trying to mix that dark green but can't.



I like how it turned out. I just don't think it was quite right. I really want to learn this one, so I'll try again. The dark green is Khombu green from Nurture.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 5, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I like how it turned out. I just don't think it was quite right. I really want to learn this one, so I'll try again. The dark green is Khombu green from Nurture.



Oh it's a mica.  It is really beautiful.  
I am really pleased that you are trying again just for your satisfaction.  Can't wait to see the others. You do great stuff with colours.  I am very jealous. Thank you so much for sharing.  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## KristaY (Apr 6, 2016)

I made 3 batches yesterday and learned something new with each one.

First batch I used an FO that behaves TOO well. It stayed at thin trace for over 30 min. Because of the trace, the colors mottled together and also didn't quite reach the far side. When I cut this morning it looked like they sank to the bottom in the middle. So I have an interesting blob with wispy hangar lines.

Second batch moved a bit faster so I worked faster and poured thicker lines. This one looks much better because the colors didn't blend together as much. I also learned to mix more batter for each color. Hangar lines still wispy.

Third batch looks the best but still not stellar. I blended lavender and tea tree EO's which I know behaves really well so brought my trace past emulsion. Poured more colored batter with each pass and they finally reached the opposite wall. Yay!  Sad, wispy hangar lines. Bummed. :cry:

My final conclusion to making this look ALMOST as good as LP or Petra's is to pour more color with each pass at light trace and use a thicker hangar than I've got. I'm going to measure the width and see if I can find (or make) something just a bit bigger. LP talked about this earlier so I'm going to re-read her optimal hangar size and see what I can do.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 6, 2016)

I made mine in a long log mould divided in half. That meant none of my hangers fitted. I was originally going to use my gear ties, but in such a small mould I thought they would be too fat. I ended up using some of the florists wire I used for the inverted stamping. It's too thin on its own but u used three pieces taped together to get the right thickness.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 6, 2016)

^^^^ Ooohhh, good idea Saponista! I'll go check to see if I have any floral wire left. I tried taping something else and it wouldn't stick so I was thinking maybe just twist it together?


----------



## Navaria (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok. Here goes. <deep breath> Is it too late to enter cause I kind of think I want to give it a shot. Gulp!


----------



## newbie (Apr 6, 2016)

Not to late, Navaria. Please enter! It's a great way to push yourself to learn something new, even if it's not a swirl you'll do a bunch more times. Come on, jump in!

Just copy this list and add yourself to the bottom.

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play
10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap
11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway
12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.
13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!
14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!
15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.
16. Karenbeth - absolutely love this swirl
17. Penelopejane - I will try despite seeing the dreaded phrase "easy with the right trace".
18. Lisajudy2009. Can't wait to try!
19. topofmurrayhill - What could go wrong?
20. Sonya-m - so looking forward to trying this technique!!
21. Amd
22. Rowan - thankyou LP for making this seem manageable. Can't wait to try it.
23. KristaY - I'm going to give it a swirl!
24 JuneP - Hoping all my planting will be done by early next week, so I can give this a try. It looks challenging; but fun. Love the soap in the video. Wow!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 6, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play
10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap
11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway
12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.
13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!
14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!
15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.
16. Karenbeth - absolutely love this swirl
17. Penelopejane - I will try despite seeing the dreaded phrase "easy with the right trace".
18. Lisajudy2009. Can't wait to try!
19. topofmurrayhill - What could go wrong?
20. Sonya-m - so looking forward to trying this technique!!
21. Amd
22. Rowan - thankyou LP for making this seem manageable. Can't wait to try it.
23. KristaY - I'm going to give it a swirl!
24 JuneP - Hoping all my planting will be done by early next week, so I can give this a try. It looks challenging; but fun. Love the soap in the video. Wow!
25. Navaria- here goes nothing!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 6, 2016)

I just taped it at the top Krista. I just bent all three pieces of wire at once and they stayed together. I will post a pic of it tomorrow, but I'm at home now and it's at my workshop. It worked well. My soap came out pretty nice, I want to have some more goes to see if I can perfect it, but I won't post a pic of it now in case I can't do any better!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 6, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Well, the fiasco isn't so bad after all. I think it's pretty, I like it, and if I wasn't trying for something specific I'd be very happy with it. I need more base in the bottom. I was out running errands today. Couldn't find wire hangers OR thin gear ties anywhere. I'm still going to look for something, but what do you think - is this OK to use for another try?



Dibbles, that is absolutely beautiful. I really love your purple and green.it looks perfect to me!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 6, 2016)

Attempt number two is cooling but I suspect it was also too thin. I CPOP it and the top has lots of little bubbles on top - overheated??


----------



## newbie (Apr 6, 2016)

Maybe a little but it should be fine since it didn't separate or crack or anything. I hope it turns out well!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 6, 2016)

I scoured my house today for a wire hanger and I couldn't find one... I'll have to go and buy a wire to do this challenge! Looking forward to it though! I tested 39 scents today and I have a few to choose from.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 6, 2016)

First attempt is done and about 1/4 way through doing its soapy magic . I'm so excited/nervous to see how it turned out. I want to pull it out of the mold now!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, I couldn't wait so I pulled it. I knew it wouldn't be "the one" because of the goofy gel. But now I know where I stand when I make my next attempt. I have my batter a little too thick. And monochromatic isn't the best choice with this swirl.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 6, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play
10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap
11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway
12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.
13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!
14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!
15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.
16. Karenbeth - absolutely love this swirl
17. Penelopejane - I will try despite seeing the dreaded phrase "easy with the right trace".
18. Lisajudy2009. Can't wait to try!
19. topofmurrayhill - What could go wrong?
20. Sonya-m - so looking forward to trying this technique!!
21. Amd
22. Rowan - thankyou LP for making this seem manageable. Can't wait to try it.
23. KristaY - I'm going to give it a swirl!
24 JuneP - Hoping all my planting will be done by early next week, so I  can give this a try. It looks challenging; but fun. Love the soap in the  video. Wow!
25. Navaria- here goes nothing!
26. Steve85569 - Wasn't going to and then DW said "What's this month's challenge?" soooo very innocently.....


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 7, 2016)

I can't believe, after Dibbles' warning, that I forgot the hanger swirl!  I did it after I had beautifully decorated the top! But, unfortunately, that was the least of my worries.  One of my colours (with pumpkin puree in it) was so thin that it shot right across to the other side on the first pour.  So I scooped it out and tried again after SB it (A LOT).  By the time I had it to the right trace (which required sacrificing my third colour and mixing it with the pumpkin colour mix because something drastic went wrong) my second colour was too thick.  So I had one thick and one thin colour which wouldn't walk across the mold.  

I didn't pour the main batter in delicately enough and I am pretty sure it went through the colours.  
I forgot the final horizontal hanger line at first so I had to go in again to achieve it. 

Lesson: don't try new colour techniques at the same time as new design techniques


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh dear! That does sound like an adventure!!

I unmoulded this morning but didn't have time to cut! I still think it was possibly too thin. Still excited to cut tonight. 

Though now I'm worried I'm gonna cut along the wrong edge as my mould is a square so not obvious which way I need to cut!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 7, 2016)

most of the time when i make this swirl, I have a side that appears like this photo. If you have a side that looks like this, this is the way you should cut it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 7, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> most of the time when i make this swirl, I have a side that appears like this photo. If you have a side that looks like this, this is the way you should cut it.




Thanks for the tip!! Hopefully I will cut correctly


----------



## dibbles (Apr 7, 2016)

Made Try #2. Last time my batter was too thin. I used the same recipe, but a different fragrance, Nuture's Karma. I did stick blend the batter a little longer, but it was still at emulsion, or possibly very thin trace. Stirred in the FO. This time my batter got a little too thick toward the end of my pours. I should know better than to use a new FO. It behaved well enough, unless you are doing something like this, or a spin swirl for example that takes longer to pour. I had split off a little of the batter to test out a different fragrance, and that was still very fluid. Starting to think about what to do for Try #3.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 7, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Made Try #2. Last time my batter was too thin. I used the same recipe, but a different fragrance, Nuture's Karma. I did stick blend the batter a little longer, but it was still at emulsion, or possibly very thin trace. Stirred in the FO. This time my batter got a little too thick toward the end of my pours. I should know better than to use a new FO. It behaved well enough, unless you are doing something like this, or a spin swirl for example that takes longer to pour. I had split off a little of the batter to test out a different fragrance, and that was still very fluid. Starting to think about what to do for Try #3.



I read somewhere to put the FO in the melted oils, I did it on my last attempt and it was slow tracing. But I also used too much water.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 7, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> I read somewhere to put the FO in the melted oils, I did it on my last attempt and it was slow tracing. But I also used too much water.



That may have helped. I wouldn't say I had any acceleration though. It was fluid enough for almost anything else I would want to do, just was thickening up a bit toward the end so it was hard to get the colors to push across to the other side. I don't think I'd trust it in a low water batch either, but generally very nice to work with.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't think I'd trust it in a low water batch either, but generally very nice to work with.[/QUOTE]

What water amount did you use? That is what I'm trying to figure out right now. Have everything ready to go, except water percentage. My last attempt was such a failure I'm trying to micro manage every single step.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 7, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> I don't think I'd trust it in a low water batch either, but generally very nice to work with.



What water amount did you use? That is what I'm trying to figure out right now. Have everything ready to go, except water percentage. My last attempt was such a failure I'm trying to micro manage every single step.[/QUOTE]

I used a 33% lye concentration.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks, that's what I've been using for normal recipes. I appreciate it.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 7, 2016)

So attempt 2 is cut.

This time I used an actual hanger, and I think it was too thin.  You can see where it hit the color bands, and passed back thru them, but it just didn't move them enough.  

The batter was not thick at all, so I think I'll try again this weekend and go back to my gear tie.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 7, 2016)

Good to know kchaystack. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 8, 2016)

OK, so try #2 is disappointing. Again, not enough batter in the bottom, and my colors didn't reach the other side. Won't be able to try again until at least Sunday, but try again I will. I so want to get this right. And I love the look of hanger swirls, so I don't even care if the soap starts to pile up.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 8, 2016)

Can someone trouble shoot this one for me please? I think I had my batter too thin. I KNOW I didn't leave enough base for the top. Is it a batter issue or a hanger issue?


----------



## Navaria (Apr 8, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> So attempt 2 is cut.
> 
> This time I used an actual hanger, and I think it was too thin.  You can see where it hit the color bands, and passed back thru them, but it just didn't move them enough.
> 
> The batter was not thick at all, so I think I'll try again this weekend and go back to my gear tie.



May I ask what a gear tie is? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't know that your batter was too thin. It looks like your colors stayed separated and the white pour over them didn't break through. What were you using as a hanger?


----------



## newbie (Apr 8, 2016)

Without being able to see your technique on a video, to me it looks like the batter was too thick. It should be thin enough to flow over the top of the soap and easily get stretched out, so to speak, by the soap you pour as the next layer. I see the colors but they are bundled up in blocks versus stretched out in layers. Does that make sense? If the batter was a bit thick, a wire hanger will do just what you see, cut through the colors without carrying them along. 

Can you describe the trace of the batter when you poured? THin like water, like heavy cream, like thin pudding etc.. or could it hold it's shape at all? For this technique, if you were to pour a little in the bottom of the mold, it should spread out in a thin sheet. If it would mound up a little and not spread, that's too thick.

THese are gear ties. They are rubber coated wires that people use to bundle heavy things together. YOu can buy them at hardware stores and on Amazon and other places that carry that type of equipment.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 8, 2016)

Navaria said:


> May I ask what a gear tie is? I've never heard of that before.



These thingies http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EYC1VA8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

You can get them places like Home Depot or Lowe's. I was having trouble finding a thin one, but I'm now not so sure thin is the answer.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 8, 2016)

Navaria said:


> May I ask what a gear tie is? I've never heard of that before.



It is a plastic covered piece of bendable metal.  They are pretty cheap, you can find them in hardware stores or auto sections of big box stores.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MMEHRO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## newbie (Apr 8, 2016)

Here is one that I botched the technique on. I did a two horizontal pulls because my first one was too high. The batter has to be thin enough to flow across and it should be thin enough that you can get skinny lines. This batter was not quite at trace and was thinner than castor oil, it was maybe like whole milk to start. It had a little body to it and wasn't like water or oil. By the the time I was done pouring, it was at light trace. I used a regular wire hanger, so it can move the soap if the soap is thin enough.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 8, 2016)

dibbles said:


> These thingies http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EYC1VA8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> You can get them places like Home Depot or Lowe's. I was having trouble finding a thin one, but I'm now not so sure thin is the answer.



Oh!! Those look like the answer to a prayer!!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 8, 2016)

newbie said:


> Here is one that I botched the technique on.



That's botched?? Honey, that's beautiful! Have you seen my attempts? Please! Yours is Miss America next to my frumpy nerd in the back of the class hiding behind her books lmao


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 8, 2016)

That does not look like a fail to me.


----------



## newbie (Apr 8, 2016)

I like the soap, don't get me wrong! It's botched because it doesn't follow the rules. You can't do two horizontal pulls, only one. This soap would be disqualified because the swirl is very specific.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 8, 2016)

newbie said:


> I like the soap, don't get me wrong! It's botched because it doesn't follow the rules. You can't do two horizontal pulls, only one. This soap would be disqualified because the swirl is very specific.



First, that soap is just plain gorgeous! But I get what you mean by botched. Too bad you had to do a second pull.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 8, 2016)

Still too thick? Oh my! It was thinner than the first attempt lol. It did thicken up as I went. Maybe thin pudding by the time I got done with the stripes. I used an actual plastic coated hanger for the swirl. Guess I have a 3rd try in my future lol. Thinner batter and I have bf looking for gear ties at the store. Hopefully our wally world carries them or I'll have to order some and play the waiting game. Thank you so much for your help with this!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 8, 2016)

I was so floored by looking at your soap that it didn't even register that it wasn't at trace at all when you started pouring until I read it a second time. Mine was definitely thicker than that. I've never worked with batter that thin before. I may be in over my head here. Oy. Oh well, it's just soap. There's always rebatching if I screw it up too much lol


----------



## newbie (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks! I was pretty peeved when I did the horizontal pull and saw that I had found the wrong landmark on my hanger for gauging it. It was so high that it didn't make sense not to go back in and do it at the proper depth but I knew no matter what, the soap would not qualify. That's okay though. It made me do it again a couple times which is good for practice. 

I hope you find the gear ties, Nav and your next try nails it.

If you take your soap to emulsion and then split off for colors, you should be good. SB ONLY until you can't see any more of the darker streaks of oil mixing with the lighter parts of the batter. It should be thin as oil when you split. YOu will still have to mix/stir for your colors and once everything is ready, you can stir more until there is no oil on the surface. As long as you are at emulsion when you pour, your soap won't separate, so I would start your pour before you hit trace or when you can see the very very slightest indication of trace. If I am pouring really thin like that, I will often let the soap sit on the counter for an hour or two to make certain it's fully together before I set it to gel, or I won't gel at all as insurance.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you! I'll definitely try going much much thinner! I have learned so much already with this challenge. Even if I don't produce an "ideal" soap, I'm SO glad I'm trying it!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 9, 2016)

Made my 4th attempt today and it was the biggest disaster of all. I think the problem started with me adding TD to the batter right from the start. The FO D/C's to beige and I wanted white so....first mistake. Then I added AC to a portion. The usually well behaved FO accelerated a bit due to all the TD and AC but the portions colored with mica in oil, no prob. So I had a med trace base, thin trace colors alternating with med to thick trace black then thick trace base over top. NOT pretty. The thin trace colors were drown out by the thick black. Then trying to spoon thick batter over thin was a mess. The only pretty part is the top because the thin colors went on smooth so I could swirl with a chop stick. The rest is an embarassment.

In the normal scheme of things I would have quickly adjusted my plan and done an ITP, poured, all good. But not me! I just had to stick with my vision and press on. I'm such a moron sometimes!


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 9, 2016)

But not me! I just had to stick with my vision and press on. I'm such a moron sometimes!

Sorry about the mess, but that last made me laugh hard! Still laughing! Pressing on to a disaster! That's how we roll.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 9, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> But not me! I just had to stick with my vision and press on. I'm such a moron sometimes!
> 
> Sorry about the mess, but that last made me laugh hard! Still laughing! Pressing on to a disaster! That's how we roll.



Too true LisaAnne! Soaping tunnel vision even though we know better, lol. :twisted:


----------



## Saponista (Apr 9, 2016)

I got a sort of butterfly swirl with this go. Instead of pushing the hanger directly down on my vertical swirls I went in at a slight angle.

I messed up by doing an incorrect horizontal swirl too high and had to do a second one at the right height.

I used a gear tie which I found moves far more batter than my hanger tool, but I think I like the slightly more subtle effect of my first soap with the thinner wire.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 9, 2016)

I love your butterfly! I'm going to have to get some gear ties now!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 9, 2016)

They have them for fairly cheap on eBay Rowan


----------



## Rowan (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks Saponista, after seeing your soap I can't wait to give them a go


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 9, 2016)

Love your colour combo saponista and that is one beautiful butterfly!


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 9, 2016)

I just gave it a shot but have a bad feeling I will be posting fail pics tomorrow.  Of course I used a new/untested FO because the reviews on WSP said it did not accelerate.  It does smell great (Pink Watermelon Apricot) and the colors really pop so that's a plus.  I had trouble getting a fluid wall pour and moving the colors all the way to the back edge but went for it anyway.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 9, 2016)

What a beautiful spring butterfly you created Saponista. Love it!


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 9, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Here's my first attempt. My batter was just too runny, unfortunately.




Nice!!   Jackson Pollock anyone?

(We REALLY have to do a Pollock challenge!!)


----------



## Misschief (Apr 10, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Nice!!   Jackson Pollock anyone?
> 
> (We REALLY have to do a Pollock challenge!!)



No kidding! I must admit that the more I look at it, the more I like it. I've never made anything so strongly coloured.


----------



## mintle (Apr 10, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play
10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap
11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway
12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.
13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!
14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!
15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.
16. Karenbeth - absolutely love this swirl
17. Penelopejane - I will try despite seeing the dreaded phrase "easy with the right trace".
18. Lisajudy2009. Can't wait to try!
19. topofmurrayhill - What could go wrong?
20. Sonya-m - so looking forward to trying this technique!!
21. Amd
22. Rowan - thankyou LP for making this seem manageable. Can't wait to try it.
23. KristaY - I'm going to give it a swirl!
24 JuneP - Hoping all my planting will be done by early next week, so I can give this a try. It looks challenging; but fun. Love the soap in the video. Wow!
25. Navaria- here goes nothing!
26. Steve85569 - Wasn't going to and then DW said "What's this month's challenge?" soooo very innocently.....
27. mintle - I hope I will manage to do it! at least once


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 10, 2016)

Gear ties....
The garden supply section at the local store sells the same type of thing too. Rubber / plastic coated wire for tying up plants. Seems a bit thick though.

First attempt is laid out and ready to make in my square mold.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 10, 2016)

Misschief said:


> No kidding! I must admit that the more I look at it, the more I like it. I've never made anything so strongly coloured.



The first thing I thought when I saw it was, "Holy sh!t, there's a face in there!"  Then, "I'd put that on my wall."  Then, "Did she make it for me?"  All of this in the space of a nano-second.  (Notice the third thought.  Because it's all about me!!). 

I really love the soap.  Well done.  I love bold colors and abstract designs.  I didn't when I was young.  For me, art had to look like "something" a few decades ago.  Now, not so much.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 10, 2016)

I just mixed my oils.  Now I've got to figure out which new FO to try and what colors to use.  Livin' on the edge!!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 10, 2016)

Just cut my 3rd try.  Gear tie is the way to if you have thin batter.  This might be the one.

The only issue is it looks like some of my lines might have sunk to the bottom on one side.  

I'll have to see how the base looks after the fo oxidises.  I used WSP's nag champa, (its all i can smell now!) And it should darken up some.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 10, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> The first thing I thought when I saw it was, "Holy sh!t, there's a face in there!"  Then, "I'd put that on my wall."  Then, "Did she make it for me?"  All of this in the space of a nano-second.  (Notice the third thought.  Because it's all about me!!).
> 
> I really love the soap.  Well done.  I love bold colors and abstract designs.  I didn't when I was young.  For me, art had to look like "something" a few decades ago.  Now, not so much.



Thank you, Teresa. (And I agree with you about the art... I'm still in the "has to look like something" phase. I paint and I really want to be able to see just what it is I've tried to paint, yanno?)


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 10, 2016)

Well attempt #1 didn't turn out as bad as I feared but will hold off posting pics in case I don't have time for another shot.  Even though the batter was thicker than I would have liked, I was able to get some movement and wispies using just a wire hanger.  And I actually did a decent job judging how much batter to leave uncolored for the base (yay me)!

I kinda wonder how different it would look if I used a gear tie but I suspect it would be overkill.  Based on kc's experience it sure sounds like you can get away with a thicker hanger if your trace is thin.  But if trace is thick then a thick hanger will move too much batter and muddy the lines between the color layers.  This one is tricky!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 10, 2016)

Tricky is right, Doriette! The same hangar worked great in one batch, mediocre in another, and crap in the last - all due to trace thickness. Gack!


----------



## Serene (Apr 10, 2016)

*sigh*

You guys are making me want to enter...Enablers all of you!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 10, 2016)

C'mon Serene, you know you want to.... mwaaahhhaaa....:twisted: Come join the chaos...I mean... fun....


----------



## Misschief (Apr 10, 2016)

Do it, do it, do it!! Even if it doesn't work out, you'll definitely learn something.


----------



## Serene (Apr 10, 2016)

1. Newbie- Oooooo, this will be harder than it looks. I know because I've tried it with not so stellar results.
2. Dixiedragon (gulp)
3. Snappyllama (if only mine can come out half as pretty as the example, I'll be one pleased petunia)
4. Saponista- I can't wait to have a go at this!
5. Misschief - now to find the time
6. dibbles - I heart this
7. TeresaT - I am a huge Petra fan. She is stellar!!
8. Songwind - I just got some gear ties. Let's do this!
9. LisaAnne Thanks for letting me play
10. Crispysoap - let the good times soap
11. KCHaystack - I was going to do this anyway
12. BlackDog - Fine. But I've got to get a 1 lb mold first; I sense a lot of fugly soaps in my future.
13. Judiraz- Maybe the #13 will change my luck!
14. doriettefarm - I've been wanting to try this since LP's black & white soap was so wispy and gorgeous!
15. GalaxyMLP- I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to try it.
16. Karenbeth - absolutely love this swirl
17. Penelopejane - I will try despite seeing the dreaded phrase "easy with the right trace".
18. Lisajudy2009. Can't wait to try!
19. topofmurrayhill - What could go wrong?
20. Sonya-m - so looking forward to trying this technique!!
21. Amd
22. Rowan - thankyou LP for making this seem manageable. Can't wait to try it.
23. KristaY - I'm going to give it a swirl!
24 JuneP - Hoping all my planting will be done by early next week, so I  can give this a try. It looks challenging; but fun. Love the soap in the  video. Wow!
25. Navaria- here goes nothing!
26. Steve85569 - Wasn't going to and then DW said "What's this month's challenge?" soooo very innocently.....
27. mintle - I hope I will manage to do it! at least once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




28. Serene- Sending lard bill to KristaY and Misschief. Thanks ladies!:twisted:


----------



## KristaY (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll take it! It'll be worth it just so you can show off (what I know will be) your beautiful soaps! 

ETA: We may have created a monster, Misschief. Sere will probably enter some amazing work of art that will blow everyone's mind!


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 10, 2016)

newbie said:


> I like the soap, don't get me wrong! It's botched because it doesn't follow the rules. You can't do two horizontal pulls, only one. This soap would be disqualified because the swirl is very specific.




Yes I see what you mean. What I mean is someone who knows what they are looking for can see what you mean. 

Nice soap though. My attempt is not "soap"


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Apr 10, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Here's my first attempt. My batter was just too runny, unfortunately.



That looks so cool!!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Apr 10, 2016)

I have missed reading the challenges! I have lots of forum reading to catch up on. This looks like a blast! Although watching from the sidelines again this month probably.


----------



## amd (Apr 10, 2016)

Attempt #2 is gelling. It is still not right. Poured up to the corner but my tilt must have been too high because it wasnt enough base color to cover the top. Didn't have enough colored batter to go all the way to the other side. Still it should be better than my first attempt!


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Attempt #1 is in the mold! (My spanking new little baby one-pound mold, that is. It is. The. Cutest.)

I used BB Crisp Apple Rose which I haven't used before. Wwoowww it smells divine. It might have sped up a bit, maybe not, I kind of took my time mixing the colors. 

Almost forgot the swirl and caught myself starting to decorate the top! But I made it. We'll see what happens!


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 10, 2016)

Second try almost as bad as first. I do realize I have to get back to my favorite colors to soap with. Pastels this is a tough one, batter too thick, poured wrong direction and had to quickly try and make a hanger smaller Colors are awful. Scents okay. Blah!


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 11, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> Second try almost as bad as first. I do realize I have to get back to my favorite colors to soap with. Pastels this is a tough one, batter too thick, poured wrong direction and had to quickly try and make a hanger smaller Colors are awful. Scents okay. Blah!



I ran a low water to help thin the batter. First attempt was one of those "pressing on to disaster" things. I didn't get enough tilt on the mold. It'll cut Monday sometime so I'll let you all know how bad it is.

Drawback is that I may not have the time to get another attempt in before the deadline. Fun and interesting technique though.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 11, 2016)

Okay, after cutting it and standing there staring at it, I realize I cut it wrong. So I spend what seems like forever moving soft soap around to show the pattern it should have been. Each time I get it wrong. I'm just glad I measured out two batches tonight knowing a third attempt was most likely going to be needed. Lol, press on.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 11, 2016)

LisaAnne, I really like your colours, and the swirl on your second photo. Great job!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 11, 2016)

Beautiful soap, but sorry you cut it wrong! For those running out of batter, I always make more batter than called for and wind up with 1-2 extra soaps I pour into round silicone molds. That way I am not short changed. The bb 1lb mold states the mold holds 20 oz completely filled to the top, but I typically use 18oz oils for 25-26 total oz weight (keeping in mind I use less water than most). It (the little bit of extra batter) helps me with wiggle room on design.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you both, I look forward to another try. I am thrilled also learning a new technique.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 11, 2016)

LisaAnne, your colors and design are so pretty. Sorry you cut it the wrong way.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 11, 2016)

dibbles said:


> LisaAnne, your colors and design are so pretty. Sorry you cut it the wrong way.



Thank you very much. It's a challenge for sure. If I remember right yours was beautiful.

Added: I can't find if you entered one, but some pretty soaps have been made.


----------



## Judiraz (Apr 11, 2016)

Just got my first try poured. I went a little too thick. I haven't soaped for a couple of weeks because of work and then vacation, so I'm not sure how it will turn out. I used a thicker hanger to swirl, hoping to move a little more color. We'll see tomorrow....I have a feeling a couple more tries are in the future!


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 11, 2016)

Well...just cut the first one. It's not exactly as hoped (surprise!).

I think I missed an entire section of the layered batter with the hanger...oops. 

Definitely going to try again and maybe with a smaller swirling tool.


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 11, 2016)

Stupid pic didn't attach to my.last post. Here she is, glycerin rivers and all!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 11, 2016)

*Close, but no cigar*

I'm getting there guys, but not quite there yet. I got my horizontal swirl too low. Some bars look like i didnt do it at all, which I dont get. But it's definitely progress!


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 11, 2016)

In spite of the fact my FO (WSPs Bungle in the Jungle) accelerated like crazy and I ended up with pudding and it turns out I didn't mix my oxides quite enough, I still ended up with a bada$$ set of wings.  This is my first try.  I'll clean up the dishes and put everything away then maybe measure out the oils for another try.  But I'm definitely going to use micas.  I don't like the dull tones of the oxides and ultramarines.  I like bright, bold, in-your-face colors.  I'm not getting that with the oxides, ultramarines or botanicals.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 11, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> In spite of the fact my FO (WSPs Bungle in the Jungle) accelerated like crazy and I ended up with pudding and it turns out I didn't mix my oxides quite enough, I still ended up with a bada$$ set of wings.  This is my first try.  I'll clean up the dishes and put everything away then maybe measure out the oils for another try.  But I'm definitely going to use micas.  I don't like the dull tones of the oxides and ultramarines.  I like bright, bold, in-your-face colors.  I'm not getting that with the oxides, ultramarines or botanicals.



Those are some wicked wings! Love them!


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks, Navaria.  I was in total shock when I cut it.  I hope my next one(s) come out as well--or better!  :grin:


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 11, 2016)

All pretty soaps!


----------



## JuneP (Apr 11, 2016)

*ot*

Won't be able to do my soap. I got in a bad car crash Saturday and fractured my tibia. I'm off to the surgeon Wednesday morning for assessment and surgery is scheduled for Thursday; and I have no idea at this point how long I'll be out.

They released me from the hospital this morning after two days of dealing with symptoms from the clashing of antibiotics I was on for the diverticulitis and the pain meds. I'm hopping along on one foot and a walker - not fun.

I won't know if my car is totaled or not. They will be hauling it to the body shop for a repair quote. The paramedics thought the car was a goner. So I probably won't know about that one for a while yet either. But I doubt I'd be driving for some weeks anyway so old car or new probably doesn't make much difference at this point. 

My son drove up from L.A. for the week and he's taking care of a lot of things for me and has a gal coming in a couple of times of day to keep me off my feet!

Not my best month or my best year for that matter! :-(


----------



## dibbles (Apr 11, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Won't be able to do my soap. I got in a bad car crash Saturday and fractured my tibia. I'm off to the surgeon Wednesday morning for assessment and surgery is scheduled for Thursday; and I have no idea at this point how long I'll be out.
> 
> They released me from the hospital this morning after two days of dealing with symptoms from the clashing of antibiotics I was on for the diverticulitis and the pain meds. I'm hopping along on one foot and a walker - not fun.
> 
> ...



Oh dear! Sorry about the car, but it's good to know you are (or will be) okay and that you have someone there with you. Stay off your feet as much as you can and drink milk! When I broke my foot and the doctor told me that and I laughed, he said "I'm not kidding." Check back in when you are able and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 11, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Won't be able to do my soap. I got in a bad car crash Saturday and fractured my tibia. I'm off to the surgeon Wednesday morning for assessment and surgery is scheduled for Thursday; and I have no idea at this point how long I'll be out.
> 
> They released me from the hospital this morning after two days of dealing with symptoms from the clashing of antibiotics I was on for the diverticulitis and the pain meds. I'm hopping along on one foot and a walker - not fun.
> 
> ...


That sounds dreadful!!!! I'll say a special prayer for you and continue you in my thoughts. I. Am. So. Sorry!!!!!! Sounds awful, but hopefully you'll recover fast. Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 11, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Won't be able to do my soap. I got in a bad car crash Saturday and fractured my tibia. I'm off to the surgeon Wednesday morning for assessment and surgery is scheduled for Thursday; and I have no idea at this point how long I'll be out.
> 
> They released me from the hospital this morning after two days of dealing with symptoms from the clashing of antibiotics I was on for the diverticulitis and the pain meds. I'm hopping along on one foot and a walker - not fun.
> 
> ...



Oh, dear.  I am so sorry for your troubles.  It's "just" a car.  It can be replaced. You, however, cannot.  I'm glad you were not seriously injured (although the word is rather relative, isn't it?).  Do take care, and stay off your feet.  I'm praying for a speedy and uncomplicated recovery for you. As we say in the South, "Bless your heart!"


----------



## JuneP (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks Brandon, I will be checking back often since I now have plenty of time to read all the current messages and will have time to delve deeper into the folders for more wonderful, shared information. I've yet to read.

I will ask my son buys more, organic milk. Part of my usual vitamin routine is a couple of calcium/magnesium pilsl every night, but I will add the milk as well.

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll also get me some pre-made pudding for the tomorrow and Wednesday, and some pudding mixes to make when I come back home after surgery.


QUOTE=dibbles;590493]Oh dear! Sorry about the car, but it's good to know you are (or will be) okay and that you have someone there with you. Stay off your feet as much as you can and drink milk! When I broke my foot and the doctor told me that and I laughed, he said "I'm not kidding." Check back in when you are able and let us know how you are doing.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Misschief (Apr 11, 2016)

June, I'm so sorry to hear about your accident. Thankfully, you aren't more seriously injured. Be kind to yourself and give yourself all the time you need for healing. 

A customer of mine, who is owns a naturopathic clinic recommended bone broth for my daughter when she broke her wrist in January. She has healed much more quickly than her surgeon thought she would (even called her a show off!). It certainly can't hurt and it tastes pretty good, too.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 11, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Won't be able to do my soap. I got in a bad car crash Saturday and fractured my tibia. I'm off to the surgeon Wednesday morning for assessment and surgery is scheduled for Thursday; and I have no idea at this point how long I'll be out.
> 
> They released me from the hospital this morning after two days of dealing with symptoms from the clashing of antibiotics I was on for the diverticulitis and the pain meds. I'm hopping along on one foot and a walker - not fun.
> 
> ...



Oh no! So sorry to hear you got hurt! I'll send up some prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery!


----------



## JuneP (Apr 11, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> That sounds dreadful!!!! I'll say a special prayer for you and continue you in my thoughts. I. Am. So. Sorry!!!!!! Sounds awful, but hopefully you'll recover fast. Please keep us posted!!!



I will keep your posted. I just hope i am not out of commission too long. I'm so worried about all my little seedlings and new garden. My son can't stay too long and I don't know when I will be able to take care of all of them and my dog and kitty. The kitty is easy because she doesn't go outside; but my dog Bodhi is spoiled and goes out a lot, I don't have to walk him but I do have to walk to the back door every time he want to go out and come in, Right now my son has taken him to a friends house until after I com home after the surgery.


----------



## JuneP (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you Navaria. I believe in the power of prayer and am so grateful to get some right now. 



Navaria said:


> Oh no! So sorry to hear you got hurt! I'll send up some prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery!


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm so sorry! With a good script (stating you need it to function... Eat, bathe and potty).  maybe your insurance will help with a walker or temporary wheelchair so getting the dog out won't be so hard on you. All that up and down can get tough. Wishing and praying a speedy recovery.


----------



## JuneP (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you so much for your good thoughts. 

The hospital is sending a physical therapist tomorrow afternoon. I'm too wiped to see her today. She did say that I should mention a wheelchair to the orthopedic surgeon tomorrow, during my assessment appointment. 

I'm using a walker that was my mothers, and the one my husband used before he died, so this one walker is getting a lot of use. It's still difficult using the walker when I can only put weight on one foot, so my arms and shoulders are pretty sore. I'm trying to only get up when I have to right now.




LisaAnne said:


> I'm so sorry! With a good script (stating you need it to function... Eat, bathe and potty).  maybe your insurance will help with a walker or temporary wheelchair so getting the dog out won't be so hard on you. All that up and down can get tough. Wishing and praying a speedy recovery.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 12, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Thank you so much for your good thoughts.
> 
> The hospital is sending a physical therapist tomorrow afternoon. I'm too wiped to see her today. She did say that I should mention a wheelchair to the orthopedic surgeon tomorrow, during my assessment appointment.
> 
> I'm using a walker that was my mothers, and the one my husband used before he died, so this one walker is getting a lot of use. It's still difficult using the walker when I can only put weight on one foot, so my arms and shoulders are pretty sore. I'm trying to only get up when I have to right now.


I 

Sounds like you're well taken care of, speedy recovery!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 12, 2016)

<giggle> I think I may have done it! Ok, it looks better than any of my other attempts anyway lol. With moving to the campground this weekend I don't know that I'll get another attempt in before the deadline but if not, I'm happy with this one!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 12, 2016)

Try #3 - at least I got the horizontal pull through in the right spot. I have to say this was one of the weirdest batches of soap I've made. Same recipe, but the difference was I used water instead of aloe, added sodium citrate and my lye water was very cool (around 65F) and I didn't warm it. I stick blended, in short bursts as usual and then longer, and it just looked like oil - no color change. I was ready to give up and toss it. Letting it rest a few minutes and it did start to look less opaque and I was able to get it to emulsion. I don't know what was up with that. I'd post pictures, but may end up needing it for my entry. Hopefully, I'll get another one I like better.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 13, 2016)

You really have had a tough time recently June. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 13, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Nice!!   Jackson Pollock anyone?
> 
> (We REALLY have to do a Pollock challenge!!)



I think I'd win that one.  As long as it doesn't require testing the colours in water. :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 13, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> Well...just cut the first one. It's not exactly as hoped (surprise!).
> 
> I think I missed an entire section of the layered batter with the hanger...oops.
> 
> Definitely going to try again and maybe with a smaller swirling tool.



Lovely colours!


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 13, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Won't be able to do my soap. I got in a bad car crash Saturday and fractured my tibia. I'm off to the surgeon Wednesday morning for assessment and surgery is scheduled for Thursday; and I have no idea at this point how long I'll be out.
> My son drove up from L.A. for the week and he's taking care of a lot of things for me and has a gal coming in a couple of times of day to keep me off my feet!
> 
> Not my best month or my best year for that matter! :-(



Hi JuneP,

I hope you recover quickly and things get better for you from now on.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 13, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Try #3 - I was ready to give up and toss it. Letting it rest a few minutes and it did start to look less opaque and I was able to get it to emulsion. I don't know what was up with that. I'd post pictures, but may end up needing it for my entry. Hopefully, I'll get another one I like better.



Oh no!  I hope I haven't sent the coloured soap gremlins your way. :twisted:


----------



## dibbles (Apr 13, 2016)

Hopefully not, Penelopejane. All this was before any colors or FO were added. But thanks for giving me someone to blame if something goes wrong next time.


----------



## JuneP (Apr 13, 2016)

Saponista said:


> You really have had a tough time recently June. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Thinking of you xxxx



Thank you Saponista. I'm off to the surgeon this morning for assessment before surgery. Thanks God my son came up to help a few days ago.


----------



## JuneP (Apr 13, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Hi JuneP,
> 
> I hope you recover quickly and things get better for you from now on.



Thank you PenelopeJane for your lovely thoughts and wishes,


----------



## nframe (Apr 13, 2016)

I wasn't going to participate in this month's challenge because I have more soaps that I can cope with but then, I decided to have a go...  I was going to put my name down but I had two goes and they are both failures so I thought I'd better stop.  I attach pictures of my failures:

The stripes on the first one were too fine.  I like the second one better but the pattern is not what it should be.

So I'll leave it at that!


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 13, 2016)

nframe said:


> I wasn't going to participate in this month's challenge because I have more soaps that I can cope with but then, I decided to have a go...  I was going to put my name down but I had two goes and they are both failures so I thought I'd better stop.  I attach pictures of my failures:
> 
> The stripes on the first one were too fine.  I like the second one better but the pattern is not what it should be.
> 
> So I'll leave it at that!



Why are they failures? Very pretty soap and swirls.


----------



## nframe (Apr 13, 2016)

They are not as they should be.  I still like them though...


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 13, 2016)

So attempt #2 was another fail for a couple of reasons. I didn't have a big enough tilt on my mould, my batter was too thin and my horizontal pull is a tad too high.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 13, 2016)

OK.  So last night I did my second attempt.  I picked micas for my colorant and Black Tie from NG.  It was a sample that I had been given and had no experience with, but I checked the website and it stated it had "slight' acceleration.  So, I went with it.  Dumb choice.  It started out very fluid and I thought that it was going to be a winner.  My base color is gold and I used bronze, copper and pewter colored micas.  About halfway through the stripes, the batter started to thicken up.  So much so, that I had to take the mold off of my can opener (which I was using for the tilt) and bang it a bit to get the batter to move toward the opposite wall then re-position it on the can opener.  A few times.  The remaining gold was pudding when I finally got the stripes poured and the top decorated.  I did another in the pot swirl with the remaining batter and that's a joke.  When I was cleaning up the mess I found my clean hanger.  Yep, I too forgot to swirl my soap!  I immediately pulled it out of the oven, scraped the high-top off of it, stuck the hanger in, did my swirl and plopped the former-high-top-now-medium-top back on.  It looks like crap.  But, hey!  It smells good.  I can't wait to get home and cut it.  I have decided that my next try will either be fragrance free or have grapefruit EO in it.  Not quite sure yet.  However, I really like this technique and am enjoying my trials.  Of course, it does help that I have finally purchased a couple of one pound molds, so I'm not having to make a three pound batch to fill a two pound mold.  I'm making two pounds so that I have plenty of soap to do the required color work.  I'm still really bad at judging what I need.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 13, 2016)

nframe said:


> The stripes on the first one were too fine.  I like the second one better but the pattern is not what it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll leave it at that!




I like the first one best!  Very delicate. You can see all the layers too.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 13, 2016)

Sonya, 

You are nuts.

The last pic is exactly what I would think the swirl should look like.  the first 2 you might have missed the bands near the end, but you got more than half of it.

So now I feel like I am missing something.  Because when I look at the tutorial soaps, I am not sure how you are missing anything.  

I am really starting to question what I planned to enter.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 13, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> OK.  When I was cleaning up the mess I found my clean hanger.  Yep, I too forgot to swirl my soap!  I immediately pulled it out of the oven, scraped the high-top off of it, stuck the hanger in, did my swirl and plopped the former-high-top-now-medium-top back on.




If it happens again you might not need to take the top off because the swirls are all below the top. Mark your hanger for 1/2 way height. Put the hanger in one end of the moly and start walking it to the other side, do the horizontal stripe and bring the tool up right next to the end of the mi
a old, all without touching the top.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 13, 2016)

KC - I totally agree with you.  And nframe, I think you're nuts, too.  Those soaps are beautiful.  We are our own worse critics.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 13, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> If it happens again you might not need to take the top off because the swirls are all below the top. Mark your hanger for 1/2 way height. Put the hanger in one end of the moly and start walking it to the other side, do the horizontal stripe and bring the tool up right next to the end of the mi
> a old, all without touching the top.



 I wish I had thought of that last night!  My hanger was already marked at the halfway point.  :cry:

Thanks for the good advice.  I will keep this in mind for the next time.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 13, 2016)

nframe said:


> The stripes on the first one were too fine.  I like the second one better but the pattern is not what it should be.
> 
> So I'll leave it at that!



nframe, both of those soaps are so pretty. I think the first one would have made a great entry!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 13, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> So attempt #2 was another fail for a couple of reasons. I didn't have a big enough tilt on my mould, my batter was too thin and my horizontal pull is a tad too high.



Sonya, those are lovely. I agree with kc, I think you did a good job with the horizontal pull. It's pretty tough to judge where the color is, even with the hanger marked.


----------



## cgpeanut (Apr 13, 2016)

KristaY said:


> My final conclusion to making this look ALMOST as good as LP or Petra's is to pour more color with each pass at light trace and use a thicker hangar than I've got. I'm going to measure the width and see if I can find (or make) something just a bit bigger. LP talked about this earlier so I'm going to re-read her optimal hangar size and see what I can do.



I went to the hardware store and got some plastic tubing to run my hanger though.  Makes it thicker.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 13, 2016)

nframe said:


> I wasn't going to participate in this month's challenge because I have more soaps that I can cope with but then, I decided to have a go... I was going to put my name down but I had two goes and they are both failures so I thought I'd better stop. I attach pictures of my failures:
> 
> The stripes on the first one were too fine. I like the second one better but the pattern is not what it should be.
> 
> So I'll leave it at that!


 

Those are beautiful! I don't know how you did the second one, but please, teach me how! I'm in love with that lightning strike look swirl!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 13, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Sonya,
> 
> You are nuts.
> 
> ...




Thanks! I think I just had something else in my mind and it wasn't this. Attempt #3 at the weekend. 

Teresa is right, we are our own worst critics! But please don't start doubting yourself on account of me being way too fussy!

Also wanted to add whilst I'm here that I really enjoy these challenges. One of the things I love the most is that we share hints and tips with each other without worrying in the slightest that we're giving that information to the competition. I like that this is more about pushing ourselves than about winning.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 13, 2016)

June, I really wanted to say that I hope your meeting goes well with the surgeon. I will be praying your surgery goes smoothly and that you have a really quick recovery  it's just a thought because you mentioned you were using your mothers walker.? I'm not sure if that's a walking frame? I just wonder if crutches would be easier to use? I'm sure your physical therapist can advise.

I'm in awe of everyone's soaps and colour combinations. I haven't had time to post attempt number 2, which accelerated on me but will try later this week. For the black I used just activated charcoal this time rather than mica and charcoal mixed. I also left it in the mould slightly longer (20 hours). There's no ash and the black is really black, much better than my previous attempt which now looks grey. It must have gelled. Interestingly enough I tried a small portion in the sink (I so couldn't resist!). The lather is discoloured slightly but nowhere near as much as previous dark soaps. Picture of me dancing round the kitchen in glee 

Sonya, I love your colours and your swirl is to die for  Did you use a neon for the yellow, it really pops?


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 13, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Sonya, I love your colours and your swirl is to die for  Did you use a neon for the yellow, it really pops?




Thanks. It's a combination of yellow mica and neon pigment. I only have samples of neons so I ration them when I use them


----------



## Rowan (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Sonya, I would love to get some neons but have only seen them in the USA. 

Sorry for hijacking the thread but I wonder if anyone from the uk would be interested in ordering a large batch and splitting the postage? Deanna and others have suggested USPS is cheaper for postage (if I have that right?).


----------



## dibbles (Apr 13, 2016)

Attempt #4, and not overly optimistic for success this time either. I'm having trouble getting the colors to reach the opposite side. It got there this time, but barely. I think I need to pour more color each time than I have been doing. My first try got there, no problem, so I'm not sure what my problem is. At least the ones that aren't quite right for the challenge still turn out to be nice looking. I'm going to have a LOT of soap to give away.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 13, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Thanks Sonya, I would love to get some neons but have only seen them in the USA.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread but I wonder if anyone from the uk would be interested in ordering a large batch and splitting the postage? Deanna and others have suggested USPS is cheaper for postage (if I have that right?).



My apologies also for adding to the hijack.   Yes, the USPS is usually the cheapest way to send mail to the UK, but not always.  It depends on what you're sending and what the weight is.  You can go to www.usps.com and check out the fees that are charged for shipping and try to compare those to UPS, FedEx, DHL and others.  Keep in mind, though, that the USPS may not be able to track the package once it leaves US soil.   I had an issue with tracking a package in Canada (wasn't able to).  The USPS doesn't have any agreements with the Canadian postal service to track mail.  My tracking ended at the border.  I don't know if there are agreements with the UK post. If not, you may not be able to find a lost parcel.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 13, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> My apologies also for adding to the hijack.   Yes, the USPS is usually the cheapest way to send mail to the UK, but not always.  It depends on what you're sending and what the weight is.  You can go to www.usps.com and check out the fees that are charged for shipping and try to compare those to UPS, FedEx, DHL and others.  Keep in mind, though, that the USPS may not be able to track the package once it leaves US soil.   I had an issue with tracking a package in Canada (wasn't able to).  The USPS doesn't have any agreements with the Canadian postal service to track mail.  My tracking ended at the border.  I don't know if there are agreements with the UK post. If not, you may not be able to find a lost parcel.



I have shipped soap to my BF in the UK.  It was much cheaper than all the rest, and I tracked it the whole way.  Plus it got to Plymouth in less than a week.  Pretty fast as far as I am concerned.

A small flat rate box is about $25 US.  That would hold several 4oz bags of powder no problem.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 13, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> I have shipped soap to my BF in the UK.  It was much cheaper than all the rest, and I tracked it the whole way.  Plus it got to Plymouth in less than a week.  Pretty fast as far as I am concerned.
> 
> A small flat rate box is about $25 US.  That would hold several 4oz bags of powder no problem.



Well apparently the Brits like us much better than our northern neighbors.  (That's OK.  They've got a much better accent, cool castles, fairies and Stonehenge!)


----------



## newbie (Apr 13, 2016)

I'll start a thread in Shopping Recommendations about a group US purchase from UK, so this thread doesn't get too confusing.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 13, 2016)

I just spent 30 minutes looking for gear ties at Walmart and I couldn't find them. Turns out, they don't keep them in stock at my Walmart. I settled on 50 lb galvanized steel wire. Hopefully it works as I'm doing attempt 1 tomorrow!! I don't think I'll be able to get something great out of this but I'm sure as heck gonna try. I'm debating on what FO to use... Does someone want to help me pick? 

I've got these FOs that behave: 
Black Raspberry vanilla 
Sun and Sand
Black tie 
Pink grapefruit
Aqua di gio
Pomegranate


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 13, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I just spent 30 minutes looking for gear ties at Walmart and I couldn't find them. Turns out, they don't keep them in stock at my Walmart. I settled on 50 lb galvanized steel wire. Hopefully it works as I'm doing attempt 1 tomorrow!! I don't think I'll be able to get something great out of this but I'm sure as heck gonna try. I'm debating on what FO to use... Does someone want to help me pick?
> 
> I've got these FOs that behave:
> Black Raspberry vanilla
> ...



I have never heard of BRV being a speeder, I would go with that


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 13, 2016)

I've tested all of these and they're pretty well behaved but that's one that I know for sure should be my friend so I'll go with that!


----------



## newbie (Apr 14, 2016)

I used Sun and Sand and it was pretty speedy. I think you'd be safest with BRV or Grapefruit as they almost never misbehave.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 14, 2016)

I really think your soaps were entry worthy nframe. I'm glad you still showed us anyway though, even if you didn't want to enter them.


----------



## nframe (Apr 14, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Thanks Sonya, I would love to get some neons but have only seen them in the USA.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread but I wonder if anyone from the uk would be interested in ordering a large batch and splitting the postage? Deanna and others have suggested USPS is cheaper for postage (if I have that right?).



I would be interested but bear in mind that we, in the UK, have to pay import duties as well - plus £8 for the Royal Mail to open the parcel!  Unless the parcel is marked as a gift of course.


----------



## nframe (Apr 14, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Those are beautiful! I don't know how you did the second one, but please, teach me how! I'm in lovproe with that lightning strike look swirl!



Thank you all for your kind words.  Maybe I'll enter the competition next time and be less critical.

As for the second soap, I did the same hanger movements as in the first one.  Nothing special really.  I don't know why it looks so different -  probably a thicker trace.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 14, 2016)

nframe said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. Maybe I'll enter the competition next time and be less critical.
> 
> As for the second soap, I did the same hanger movements as in the first one. Nothing special really. I don't know why it looks so different - probably a thicker trace.


 
Well what ever it is, I adore it!


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 14, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> So attempt #2 was another fail for a couple of reasons. I didn't have a big enough tilt on my mould, my batter was too thin and my horizontal pull is a tad too high.
> 
> View attachment 20498
> 
> ...



That's beautiful Sonya! Even failures in this challenge look great. 
Your colors are the school colors in my tiny town. People would love them here.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 14, 2016)

dibbles said:


> That may have helped. I wouldn't say I had any acceleration though. It was fluid enough for almost anything else I would want to do, just was thickening up a bit toward the end so it was hard to get the colors to push across to the other side. I don't think I'd trust it in a low water batch either, but generally very nice to work with.




Good to know, I've switched over to the lye concentration, I am using 33% is that what
You use?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 14, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> Good to know, I've switched over to the lye concentration, I am using 33% is that what
> You use?



For my first attempts I used 33%. The last one I used full water because I was hoping to ensure gel.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 14, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I just spent 30 minutes looking for gear ties at Walmart and I couldn't find them. Turns out, they don't keep them in stock at my Walmart. I settled on 50 lb galvanized steel wire. Hopefully it works as I'm doing attempt 1 tomorrow!! I don't think I'll be able to get something great out of this but I'm sure as heck gonna try. I'm debating on what FO to use... Does someone want to help me pick?
> 
> I've got these FOs that behave:
> Black Raspberry vanilla
> ...



If I needed more BRV soap, I would have used that for my try since it never needs to be sent to the naughty corner. I think you made a wise choice.


----------



## cgpeanut (Apr 14, 2016)

*My attempt at Petra's hanger swirl*

several months ago I had run across petra's website and watched all her video's.  I made this attempt at her technique.  I see now after watching lionprincess00's what I did wrong.  My eyes did not pick up on pouring the the lines all the way across or notice the placement of the horizontal swirl to cut through the the lines midway.  If I  remember right when I poured this soap I also had trouble with the batter thickening up on me. I will be trying this again with this new knowledge.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 14, 2016)

Ooh, pretty! I love the colors and the top you put with it!


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 14, 2016)

LP!! This challenge really is just that!! Attempt #3 planned for tomorrow but I won't be surprised if I'm posting on Saturday to say attempt #4 is planned!!


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 14, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> LP!! This challenge really is just that!! Attempt #3 planned for tomorrow but I won't be surprised if I'm posting on Saturday to say attempt #4 is planned!!




Yes I think I understand/can see where the hanger has been through the soaps now.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm glad you guys are enjoying the challenge. I love seeing everyone's attempts, previous or current. Thank you everyone for trying this out.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 14, 2016)

Attempt #2 was a total disaster.  I cut it this morning before I left for work.  It was still too soft and smudged a bit, but you can't even see where the hanger got pulled through the batter from one side to the other.  AND my colors look terrible.  I was expecting something bright and didn't get it.   I'll attempt #3 tomorrow.  I think I'll use full water instead of my 33% master batched solution and no butters.  I'm trying to figure out if pink grapefruit EO accelerates.  The website I bought it from doesn't have that info.  I made soap with it twice before, but of course my notes don't have anything about acceleration.  So, maybe that means it doesn't accelerate?  If anyone knows how pink grapefruit EO behaves, will you let me know, please?

ETA:  Here's my ugly soap.  If we ever have a "wings in soap" challenge, I will win that one.  So far I'm 2 for 2.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 15, 2016)

Well attempt #3 is done. Nothing went wrong so we shall see what the cut brings tomorrow


----------



## Rowan (Apr 15, 2016)

ETA:  Here's my ugly soap.  If we ever have a "wings in soap" challenge, I will win that one.  So far I'm 2 for 2.[/QUOTE]

Sorry it didn't work out as you wanted  I like the colours and I'm sure there's an eye in the right hand side!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 15, 2016)

Here's another of my unsuccessful attempts. This is a hard challenge!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm hoping the kids give me enough time to try attempt 3 this weekend. My goal is to take them out early, play every game imaginable that makes them run everywhere and then when they are totally exhausted, pop them in front of the TV while I soap! It's totally unrealistic of course. They'll probably run me ragged and when I'm an exhausted lump on the floor, they'll ask what game they can play next! I wouldn't have it any other way!! Apart from the soaping bit!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 15, 2016)

Saponista said:


> View attachment 20532
> View attachment 20533
> 
> 
> Here's another of my unsuccessful attempts. This is a hard challenge!



That would be a great Christmas soap. Lovely colours. It Reminds me of a beautiful caterpillar starting its transformation into a butterfly


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 15, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> If anyone knows how pink grapefruit EO behaves, will you let me know, please?



If you mean Pink Grapefruit from Brambleberry, I have used it twice recently and it definitely did not accelerate. In fact I thought it seemed to thin the mix, but that could have been my imagination.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 16, 2016)

Saponista said:


> View attachment 20532
> View attachment 20533
> 
> . This is a hard challenge!



 I have to agree! I had diagrams on which direction to pour and cut. I still flubbed it up. I'm gathering my courage for another attempt. Great challenge


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 16, 2016)

Saponista said:


> View attachment 20532
> View attachment 20533
> 
> 
> Here's another of my unsuccessful attempts. This is a hard challenge!



I don't understand why two perfect wispy bits worked in the downward hanger but didn't work on the other two.  They just show the hanger going up!

I guess it must be the thickness of the base layer. I still think your soap is lovely. 

It is a much more difficult challenge than it appears from the great video which makes it look so easy.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 16, 2016)

Finally happy with my 3rd attempt. So here is my first attempt that had potentially been my entry if my latest didn't work out


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 16, 2016)

Ack, Sonya! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 16, 2016)

Beautiful Sonya - I'm anxious to see your 'keeper'!


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 16, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> If you mean Pink Grapefruit from Brambleberry, I have used it twice recently and it definitely did not accelerate. In fact I thought it seemed to thin the mix, but that could have been my imagination.



No.  Unfortunately, this is an essential oil I bought from Dianna's Sundry Supplies.  They're now called Mighty Fine, but they are still using the old website.  It's been a year since they purchased the company and they still don't have photos up or updated info on the products.  Except for lye, I probably won't buy anything from them anymore.  At least when I order the lye, I can pick it up myself the following day.

I thing I'm going to give it a try anyway.  The worst that could happen is another batch of pudding wings, right?

ETA:  I just saw the Official Entry thread and thought, "NO!!  I missed it!"   Total panic.  I REALLY want to do at least one of these that are entry worthy (ie, not wings!).  Then I realized I have until the 23rd.  Yep.  gonna get off the computer and into the "laboratory."  The dogs are not going to be happy to be sent back into their "houses."  (If I say, "get in your house," everyone gets into their individual crates.  Of course, I can't close and lock them all at once, so I've got a few escape artists, but still...)


----------



## Saponista (Apr 16, 2016)

Regular white grapefruit essential oil doesn't accelerate when I use it so I would guess if it is pure unadulterated essential oil it will behave for you.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks, Saponista.  I'm going to give it a shot this afternoon.  I got new oils in yesterday, so I'm thinking of replacing my shea butter with one of them.  I'm thinking either avocado or apricot seed, I just haven't decided yet.  I've got to work out the numbers.  Or, I might replace the olive oil with one of them and keep the shea butter.  I just haven't decided.  I guess a challenge isn't really the best time to switch up soap recipes, but what the heck.  It's probably not the best time to try a new FO, but that didn't stop me either.  I like living on the edge.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 16, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Thanks, Saponista.  I'm going to give it a shot this afternoon.  I got new oils in yesterday, so I'm thinking of replacing my shea butter with one of them.  I'm thinking either avocado or apricot seed, I just haven't decided yet.  I've got to work out the numbers.  Or, I might replace the olive oil with one of them and keep the shea butter.  I just haven't decided.  I guess a challenge isn't really the best time to switch up soap recipes, but what the heck.  It's probably not the best time to try a new FO, but that didn't stop me either.  I like living on the edge.


Every one of my attempts has been done using a new fo. I try not to make the same scent in 2 different styles. It helps me tell at a glance what is what.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh newbie! Your entrance is gorgeous!


----------



## Judiraz (Apr 16, 2016)

I really liked these, but didn't get the layering I wanted. THEN....I read the rules. No T&S. Anither try is in the works for today.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow Sonya and Judiraz, beautiful soaps and swirls. If I can produce anything half as nice I will be in heaven


----------



## dibbles (Apr 16, 2016)

Way to start off the entry thread newbie - beautiful!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 16, 2016)

Love the colors Judiraz, and the swirl is nicely done. You hit the middle for the horizontal pull perfectly. I want to try this in a T&S at some point.


----------



## newbie (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you!

Way to go, Judiraz! I wasn't sure how this would work in a T&S but obviously, it works well. Lovely spring colors as well. Looks like you will knock it out of the park in a loaf.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 16, 2016)

Judiraz, that's perfect! I want to ask if you're using a TS mold. It is hard to tell in pictures whether or not you are using a TS mold, but one of the challenge rules is to use a standard loaf mold.
Just thought I'd throw that out there,  and it is spot on btw!


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 16, 2016)

Judiraz! You nailed it! Beautiful.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow, your soap is so beautiful. It looks perfect. I love it! Must have been exciting when you cut it!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 16, 2016)

oh gosh, I'm so sorry judiraz! I miss the part where you noticed no ts molds and said as such! Sorry!!!


----------



## JuneP (Apr 16, 2016)

Rowan, thanks for the well wishes. I tried the crutches but I found them more unstable than the walker and the therapist likes the walker better as well. The surgery went well but when they sent me home yesterday the two young fellows re-set the setting on my space age gizmo that holding by newly screwed and plated bones together and set it wrong. It was too loose and when I got put in the car, my whole leg bent, and that wasn't supposed to happen. So the therapist adjusted it today and will be talking to the Surgeons office on Monday. I might have to go in for an xray to make sure that mistake didn't undo the surgery! 
Here's a picture of my over six hundred dollar space age device, with my badly swollen leg. Obviously no gardening or soap making or much of anything else for 3 months! That's my sweet Bodhi, my Jack Russell rescue sending me some healing energy.




Rowan said:


> June, I really wanted to say that I hope your meeting goes well with the surgeon. I will be praying your surgery goes smoothly and that you have a really quick recovery  it's just a thought because you mentioned you were using your mothers walker.? I'm not sure if that's a walking frame? I just wonder if crutches would be easier to use? I'm sure your physical therapist can advise.
> 
> I'm in awe of everyone's soaps and colour combinations. I haven't had time to post attempt number 2, which accelerated on me but will try later this week. For the black I used just activated charcoal this time rather than mica and charcoal mixed. I also left it in the mould slightly longer (20 hours). There's no ash and the black is really black, much better than my previous attempt which now looks grey. It must have gelled. Interestingly enough I tried a small portion in the sink (I so couldn't resist!). The lather is discoloured slightly but nowhere near as much as previous dark soaps. Picture of me dancing round the kitchen in glee
> 
> Sonya, I love your colours and your swirl is to die for  Did you use a neon for the yellow, it really pops?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 16, 2016)

June, I really hope their mistake didn't undo the surgery and you are not in too much pain? What a worry!! I'm sending lots of healing prayers your way. Bodhi looks so cute! They really have that 6th sense that tells them just when they are needed. Fingers crossed (English/Irish good luck) that everything goes ok


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 16, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Rowan, thanks for the well wishes. I tried the crutches but I found them more unstable than the walker and the therapist likes the walker better as well. The surgery went well but when they sent me home yesterday the two young fellows re-set the setting on my space age gizmo that holding by newly screwed and plated bones together and set it wrong. It was too loose and when I got put in the car, my whole leg bent, and that wasn't supposed to happen. So the therapist adjusted it today and will be talking to the Surgeons office on Monday. I might have to go in for an xray to make sure that mistake didn't undo the surgery!
> Here's a picture of my over six hundred dollar space age device, with my badly swollen leg. Obviously no gardening or soap making or much of anything else for 3 months! That's my sweet Bodhi, my Jack Russell rescue sending me some healing energy.




OH NO!!  Talk about adding insult to injury, quite literally.  I hope there's no extra damage.  That is horrible.  I am so sorry for you.  I can only say please rest and take it easy.  Keep Bodhi by your side and think happy thoughts.  You will be up an about before you know it.  I'm glad you are using the walker.  That truly is far more stabilizing than crutches.  You are able to put your entire weight on the walker much easier than on crutches and it gives far more surface to distribute your weight than crutches do.  I've had both and the walker definitely was the quicker and less painful road to recovery.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 16, 2016)

Ummmm... what are TS molds?


----------



## JuneP (Apr 16, 2016)

I really appreciate the prayers Rowan. I asked my daughter if she and he other Reiki friends could send me some healing energy, and maybe they will find that all is OK after that mishap.
The heavy duty codeine Tylenol prescription pain pills are doing their job and even better now that they stabilized that brace to keep my knee from bending 90 degrees!. You're right he seems to know where he should be sitting right now. 
Yes, Bodhi is so cute. He is a real cuddle bug


Rowan said:


> June, I really hope their mistake didn't undo the surgery and you are not in too much pain? What a worry!! I'm sending lots of healing prayers your way. Bodhi looks so cute! They really have that 6th sense that tells them just when they are needed. Fingers crossed (English/Irish good luck) that everything goes ok


----------



## JuneP (Apr 16, 2016)

The walker is more comfortable and I feel, safer. For 3 months I cannot put any weight on that broken leg, so I am going to wind up with a strong left leg by the time the right one is healed. It's also increasing my arm and shoulder strength. I can only walk so far right now because of general weakness. Once I can eat regularly, which I started today, and can feel up to taking my supplements, I should gain more strength.

The therapist also said today, that it takes a while to get the effects of the anesthesia out of ones system. So there's that as well.

Thanks so much for your lovely and caring thoughts. We have such a great group of people here!

Love,
June





TeresaT said:


> OH NO!!  Talk about adding insult to injury, quite literally.  I hope there's no extra damage.  That is horrible.  I am so sorry for you.  I can only say please rest and take it easy.  Keep Bodhi by your side and think happy thoughts.  You will be up an about before you know it.  I'm glad you are using the walker.  That truly is far more stabilizing than crutches.  You are able to put your entire weight on the walker much easier than on crutches and it gives far more surface to distribute your weight than crutches do.  I've had both and the walker definitely was the quicker and less painful road to recovery.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 16, 2016)

I hope you're able to recover quickly!  I'm happy to see you have a buddy to hang with.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 16, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Ummmm... what are TS molds?



Tall and skinny molds


----------



## dibbles (Apr 16, 2016)

June, I feel so bad for you that there may have been more injury. I do hope no further surgery is required. Glad the pain meds are helping and you seem to be doing as well as you can expect. Bohdi is adorable.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh June, that's awful! You've had the worst run of luck lately! Rest and let that little cutie snuggle you all he wants!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 16, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Ummmm... what are TS molds?



A tall and skinny mold.

Judiraz,  I found it so funny your bed and the doors (bathroom???) are set up exactly like my bedroom. My bed and those double doors lead straight to my bathroom in the exact same fashion. So funny. Your leg however is not funny. I am so sorry. I had surgery on my wrist for problems when I first started soaping back in, I don't even remember what year it was 2014 Maybe? Anyway I'm so sorry you're dealing with this, and I seriously hope they didn't cause any more damage. My surgery was killer, and I cannot even begin to Fathom and entire leg. I seriously hope you get better soon and will say a prayer for you.


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 16, 2016)

Yikes, you guys. #2 is CPOPing right now, but my batter got too thick AND I forgot the FO. I don't have high hopes. 

I tried mixing my colors with glycerin for the 2nd time ever, but I feel like I have to stick blend more with that than I do with water. But with water I get the rivers with CPOP! UGH!  #soapproblems

PS, June there's a great quote out there that goes something like "There's no better medicine than a dog who thinks his love can cure you." Looks like you're in good hands.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 16, 2016)

ATTENTION:
This challenge will be judged primarily on technique first and then on design. I understand how hard this technique is, and so long as you follow the rules it will be accepted as an entry. I will specify in the survey that this is based on technique first and then design. I've had some questions and so I just want to let everyone know ahead of time. Thank you.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 17, 2016)

So, try #3 was a complete disaster.  I stick blended to "emulsion" and divided my batter.  I had decided to mix the micas with glycerin this time and not the oils.  Bad choice, especially since I left them in their little sample bags and just smooshed them around to get them mixed.  (Doesn't work.)  I used a lower lye concentration than I'm used to (29% vs 33.333%) and I substituted grapeseed oil for the shea butter.  The micas were spotty in the batter, so I grabbed the badger to blend and that helped. The batter was very fluid when I poured.  Unfortunately, it also separated.  When I started to do the top, there was an oil slick.  Apparently, because of my previous pudding pours I was a little too stingy with the stick blender this time around.  I now have a 2# mold and a guest loaf mold full of maroon pink grapefruit soap gelling in the oven.  As Scarlett would say, "Tomorrow is another day."  Or some crap like that.  (Actually, it's already "tomorrow."  I'm going to bed.)


----------



## newbie (Apr 17, 2016)

I know it's too late for this batch, but if you ever pour thin and find a bit of oil on the top (not full-on complete separation), it can still often be salvaged by leaving it sit and not trying to heat until it's saponified. I've done this and had the wrinkly bit of oil on top, which makes you just hope and pray it holds, but often does. If you end up with a texture you don't like, you can heat it for an hour at 190 degrees after it's fully saponified and it will improve. 

I hope you have better luck next time. Don't give up! That's the thing about the technique challenges; they make you nail every step, which is incredibly helpful in other ways and at other times when you are soaping.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks, newbie.  This challenge is kicking my butt!  I'm thisclose to saying forget about it.  But I'm too stubborn.  I've just gone through all of my new Soapalooza FOs and checked the website for acceleration information.  I'm going with Lime Sugar this time.  I've also got a bunch of new mica samples in from a group I've joined and will try a few of them.  I am going to nail this puppy if it kills me!  Besides the Lime Sugar, I have Blue Chamomile, Raspberry Tomato Leaf,  Yazu Satsuma, Aloe & Yucca and Vanilla Orchid Blossom to try out.  The website said they all soap well in CP with no acceleration.  Then again, they said Bungle in the Jungle behaves well in CP, too.  I'm going to stick with the high water I did yesterday.  Since I tried the grapeseed oil, I'll go with sunflower (high oleic) today.  I might force myself to do a second batch and try out the Salty Sailor just because it smells good.  I've got coffee.  What else do I need, right?


----------



## newbie (Apr 17, 2016)

Salty Sailor is a huge accelerator. I'd be wary of anything with orchid in the name too- they tend to run along the lines of lily fragrance which always seems to accelerate. One of those other ones MUST behave, right?


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 17, 2016)

Attempt #1 is a complete failure. Heck with the technique - I didn't even make good soap. The challenge gremlins got me. My batter was a little too heavy to do a nice wall pour and I poured too heavy, so I know I would have failed in the technique, but here's the bigger issue:

My accent colors batch portion separated - after being poured. I'm scratching my head on this one since I had a nice trace on my batter before stirring in my colors. FO was added to the oils as I always do. My main color is lovely soap with no problems. The other colors are ones I've used before from Nurture and Mad Oils. I CPOP'ed with oven preheated to 170 and then left overnight in a mold where I've done this before. I guess I'll blame the FO on this one. WSP Cucmber Melon - though it has fine reviews. It did morph scent though so I don't like it anyway. I'll leave it as my scapegoat. 

Today is not my day. But check it out... EWWW.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 17, 2016)

Amber Musk has been behaving for me on this challenge. It hasn't been the FO that has been kicking me on this one. Something about laying it all in the mold "just right" and then running the hanger back through the middle of the swirl. But then again I've been able to try a couple of "new" recipes and I'm learning a LOT about making soap look pretty.
I'm hanging right with ya TT!


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow, 2 beautiful entries so far! 

Snappy, I love your colors.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 17, 2016)

Fourth time was (almost) a charm.  I still got a bit of oil separation, but I didn't dump it out and SB it into oblivion.  I know it was completely emulsified because I SBd until light trace to make sure I wouldn't have that issue. I think the "problem" is that I've never used this many soft oils.  I've always used lard/oo/coconut/castor and shea.  I've substituted the shea with grapeseed yesterday and sunflower today.  I'm guessing that 100 gms of a soft oil makes a huge difference in the way the soap behaves compared to 100 gm of a hard oil when you are soaping at low temperatures.  My "limes with orange" color scheme didn't turn out quite the way I anticipated, either.  It looks more like "Christmas in April with a scent of sugary lime."  Sucks to be me.   I'm going to make a big bowl of popcorn and put way too much butter and salt on it then binge watch something on Netflix.  I will cut my maroon grapefruit tomorrow after work and put this on the shelf to wait until Tuesday after work to cut.  I may attempt another try.  Not sure.  I think I want to try something easy.  Ebru or duplicating the Sistine Chapel artwork in soap sounds easy at this point.

ETA:  I think I have a winner!  I won't really know until I cut it.  However, I just took a look at it and the orange has morphed back from "Christmas in April" to "limes with orange."  I'm very excited at the moment.  My challenge mold and my ITP swirl mold are on the curing rack covered with some paper towels to prevent soda ash.  I'll cut them Tuesday after work (if I can wait that long!).


----------



## Rowan (Apr 17, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Attempt #1 is a complete failure. Heck with the technique - I didn't even make good soap. The challenge gremlins got me. My batter was a little too heavy to do a nice wall pour and I poured too heavy, so I know I would have failed in the technique, but here's the bigger issue:
> 
> My accent colors batch portion separated - after being poured. I'm scratching my head on this one since I had a nice trace on my batter before stirring in my colors. FO was added to the oils as I always do. My main color is lovely soap with no problems. The other colors are ones I've used before from Nurture and Mad Oils. I CPOP'ed with oven preheated to 170 and then left overnight in a mold where I've done this before. I guess I'll blame the FO on this one. WSP Cucmber Melon - though it has fine reviews. It did morph scent though so I don't like it anyway. I'll leave it as my scapegoat.



Sorry, it didn't quite work out for you. The colours are gorgeous and beautifully swirled. I love green and red together!

The same happened to me with an applejack & peel FO, giving a rather strange effect to my Taiwan swirl! I might be a bit crazy, but I do wonder if it's possible to use that effect in a design, rather like glycerine rivers! It could make a great mottled effect for a landscape soap!!


----------



## JuneP (Apr 17, 2016)

Now that I'm settling in a bit (even was able to wash my own hair in the guest bathroom sink, while standing on one good leg!), I'm reading all the messages in the thread and looking at what some of you are calling failures. Failures there not! I'm seeing some gorgeous soaps with fabulous color combinations and beautiful patterns.

And if you think anything is a failure, there's no such things if you've learned from what your just did!  Instead, it was and is a learning experience.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 17, 2016)

Sonya and Newbie, you're soaps are amazing! Great technique and precision.  

I still haven't had time to do a third attempt yet .  Here's my second trial. My FO caused acceleration and the coloured batter just layered on top of each other, not spreading across the mould,  so I dumped the rest of the batter in and then used a thick hanger in quick circles. Unfortunately it's a fail because it's not the right technique, but I did get my very first butterfly (we'll sort of!).


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 17, 2016)

Rowan, equally beautiful.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 17, 2016)

Ooh that's gorgeous Rowan - I love your colours!


----------



## newbie (Apr 17, 2016)

I am a big fan of black base soaps. Your color choice is excellent and the clarity between the colors is so beautiful, Rowan. Maybe not the technique, but what a pretty soap. 

Fear not, Teresa! It doesn't take as much as you'd think to SB to emulsion and that little bit of oil on the top...bah, just ignore it. I bet you turn out a beauty!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 17, 2016)

Rowan, I love that soap... gorgeous colors and design.


----------



## Judiraz (Apr 17, 2016)

Rowan,

I have an irrational distaste for purple, but your color combination is striking!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. Fingers crossed the soap gremlins don't strike when I try to get the technique right next time!


----------



## amd (Apr 17, 2016)

My third attempt is in the oven! I think this is going to be my last attempt. Too much work for this girl  I increased my batch size to 48oz and had plenty of batter. My fo accelerated but it was still able to flow so I went with it. Will know in the morning if I have anything to enter.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 17, 2016)

Rowan, that is a beautiful soap. And it qualifies as a butterfly in my book. Hope everything goes well for you with your next try.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 17, 2016)

Sonya, you nailed it. It's beautiful.

I'm attempting #6 tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 17, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Now that I'm settling in a bit (even was able to wash my own hair in the guest bathroom sink, while standing on one good leg!), I'm reading all the messages in the thread and looking at what some of you are calling failures. Failures there not! I'm seeing some gorgeous soaps with fabulous color combinations and beautiful patterns.
> 
> And if you think anything is a failure, there's no such things if you've learned from what your just did!  Instead, it was and is a learning experience.



You'll find yourself learning all kind of new things until you get back on both feet. I spent a little bit of time with a broken right arm and left heel ( 9 months). You'll get back to being able again, just be patient with yourself.

Prayers for you will continue.

Steve


----------



## Navaria (Apr 17, 2016)

I just put attempt #4 (or is it 5???) in the oven. I know it's a flop. Same fo I used in an earlier attempt and this time it A'd like crazy. So IF I do an entry, it will have to be the earlier one I didn't post pics of. This week is going to be too crazy to do any soaping at all.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 17, 2016)

Navaria said:


> I just put attempt #4 (or is it 5???) in the oven. I know it's a flop. Same fo I used in an earlier attempt and this time it A'd like crazy. So IF I do an entry, it will have to be the earlier one I didn't post pics of. This week is going to be too crazy to do any soaping at all.



 Hope it goes well for you. I'm not doing well with this at all. 
I really want to try CPOP and was wondering  if you use
The white silicone 1 pound mold? That is what I have and I wasn't sure it would make it through the heat.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 17, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> Hope it goes well for you. I'm not doing well with this at all.
> I really want to try CPOP and was wondering  if you use
> The white silicone 1 pound mold? That is what I have and I wasn't sure it would make it through the heat.



I have the white  2 lb mold and it does just fine. You're not exposing it to a whole lot of heat for a really long time. Not like if you were baking a cake in them. I've even cpop'd with a cardboard box lined with freezer paper and it was fine. 
And don't feel bad, it's not going so hot for me either


----------



## newbie (Apr 17, 2016)

Just be aware that you can get little bubbles along the sides and bottom of the soap when you CPOP in silicone. YOu can trim them off and it's just cosmetic. If you want to try to avoid that, you can fill pan with water, such that when the mold is in it, the water come up to below the brim. Put the pan with water in the oven at 190 degrees for 45 min to an hour so the water warms. When you are ready with your soap, put it in the warm water and let it gel in there. The water holds the temp more constant and the silicone doesn't get as hot to you don't get the bubbles. You have to watch it and take the soap out after it gels, but I haven't had the issue of the bubbles since doing it that way. 

I find CPOP tricky, with how long you have to have the heat on, especially if you've soaped cool. I kept having problems so now I use either a heating pad or the water bath.


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Apr 18, 2016)

Did my second attempt last night! 

 can't wait to cut!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 18, 2016)

newbie said:


> Just be aware that you can get little bubbles along the sides and bottom of the soap when you CPOP in silicone. YOu can trim them off and it's just cosmetic. If you want to try to avoid that, you can fill pan with water, such that when the mold is in it, the water come up to below the brim. Put the pan with water in the oven at 190 degrees for 45 min to an hour so the water warms. When you are ready with your soap, put it in the warm water and let it gel in there. The water holds the temp more constant and the silicone doesn't get as hot to you don't get the bubbles. You have to watch it and take the soap out after it gels, but I haven't had the issue of the bubbles since doing it that way.
> 
> I find CPOP tricky, with how long you have to have the heat on, especially if you've soaped cool. I kept having problems so now I use either a heating pad or the water bath.


 
I've also found it depends on the mold. If you get the little bubbles I mean. I haven't gotten them at all with my crafters choice mold, but I do with the pink individual bar molds. I can split a batch between the 2 and cpop them at the same time and will get bubbles on the pink but not the white.


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Apr 18, 2016)

I
 I cut it too soon.  I also need to add a straw to my hanger.  Colored with green tea and alkanet and zinc oxide.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 18, 2016)

Saponista, I love your challenge soap. The purple is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Rowan, I was trying out some new mica's. I do like the green and purple together, I think I might use it again. The purple is called sugar plum.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 18, 2016)

It's a great combination. I have sugar plum, but in my soap it went a grey/purple. I'll have to take a closer look at my base oils when I use it next!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 18, 2016)

Well that was a flop. Zap tested and no zap. Pulled the sides of the mold loose and it was hard. Turned it over to unfold and liquid poured out. Tested that and oh yeah. It was lye. So I unmolded in the sink and the bottom was only half formed and the entire inside was fluid. Only the outer layer on the sides and top were firm. Chucked it. No idea how much liquid ran out or even what all it consisted of. Some was water, some was oil. First batch that I didn't think I could salvage. Such is life. Now, who's turn is it for the soap gremlins cause they need to move on!


----------



## amd (Apr 18, 2016)

Posted my entry!  It will be my final try for this as my daughter has swim competition all week, I have two Dr appointments and two funerals, a paint and pour, a new baby to go see, and a baby shower to go to - in addition to working all three jobs, and cleaning my house for confirmation open house Sunday next. No wonder its only Monday and I'm already exhausted!


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 19, 2016)

Well I guess I shouldn't have tried to gel my entry. I wanted colors to pop. But now I have an oily mess. First time trying to get full gel and I got called away for almost an hour and couldn't keep my eye on it. 
As soon as I figure out what to do with this batch I think I will try again.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 19, 2016)

Great entry amd. I really like your colours and swirls. You sound like you have an amazingly busy week, I hope you make it through in one piece!

Lisa Anne, the oil could reabsorb.Give it time. My fingers are crossed for you! It may still be beautiful inside.

I managed my third attempt. I stick blended a tad too much and my batter thickened up on me, so I couldn't get the colours to reach the other side of the mould. At least the technique was better this time, so I can post it in the entry thread if I run out of time to try again. Really loving the challenge and having so much fun! Thanks LP


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 19, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Great entry amd. I really like your colours and swirls. You sound like you have an amazingly busy week, I hope you make it through in one piece!
> 
> Lisa Anne, the oil could reabsorb.Give it time. My fingers are crossed for you! It may still be beautiful inside.
> 
> I managed my third attempt. I stick blended a tad too much and my batter thickened up on me, so I couldn't get the colours to reach the other side of the mould. At least the technique was better this time, so I can post it in the entry thread if I run out of time to try again. Really loving the challenge and having so much fun! Thanks LP



There was so much oil, threw it in my crock pot. I have not rebatched in a long time, going to have to read up on it a little bit. I'm throwing all kinds of soap on top of it. There's a homeless shelter 30 minutes from here. looks like they're getting some more soap in a month. Yes it has been a great challenge, challenging my patience for sure! (kidding). I've enjoyed it, even if I haven't made a successful one. Hoping you have better luck


----------



## JuneP (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the continued prayers Steve! I'm feeling much better today since they adjusted the brace to remove the flexibility. I'm still on pain killers, but I can now spread it out to over 5 hours instead of 4; and I have no pain while I'm resting with the leg on a pillow and it's immobile. So ever little bit of progress is a big win now!



Steve85569 said:


> You'll find yourself learning all kind of new things until you get back on both feet. I spent a little bit of time with a broken right arm and left heel ( 9 months). You'll get back to being able again, just be patient with yourself.
> 
> Prayers for you will continue.
> 
> Steve


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 20, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Well that was a flop. Zap tested and no zap. Pulled the sides of the mold loose and it was hard. Turned it over to unfold and liquid poured out. Tested that and oh yeah. It was lye. So I unmolded in the sink and the bottom was only half formed and the entire inside was fluid. Only the outer layer on the sides and top were firm. Chucked it. No idea how much liquid ran out or even what all it consisted of. Some was water, some was oil. First batch that I didn't think I could salvage. Such is life. Now, who's turn is it for the soap gremlins cause they need to move on!




I've had my turn! My pumpkin soap (such a beautiful colour, of course!!) for this challenge was my first throw-in-the-bin soap as well : (


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 20, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> Hope it goes well for you. I'm not doing well with this at all.
> 
> I really want to try CPOP and was wondering  if you use
> 
> The white silicone 1 pound mold? That is what I have and I wasn't sure it would make it through the heat.




Lisa Anne
Try CPOP in an oven at only 100* F if your oven doesn't go that low preheat it and turn it off and let it cool till it gets there. It's the temp of a very hot day. Wrap your soap and leave it overnight. Don't open the oven. This won't hurt your silicone and works every time for me.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you PJ
Time for 1 more try


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 20, 2016)

I posted my entry this morning (cut it last night and it was too soft)..  Sorry for the crappy photos.  I only have an iPhone 5c and that doesn't seem to be doing very well at focusing lately.  

ETA:  I might give it another shot tonight and use vinegar instead of water for the liquid.  That should harden it up enough to unmold quickly.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 20, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I posted my entry this morning (cut it last night and it was too soft)..  Sorry for the crappy photos.  I only have an iPhone 5c and that doesn't seem to be doing very well at focusing lately.
> 
> ETA:  I might give it another shot tonight and use vinegar instead of water for the liquid.  That should harden it up enough to unmold quickly.



Pretty soap Teresa.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you, LisaAnne.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 20, 2016)

Since I posted my entry, I thought I'd post pictures of the 'also ran'. The first is fragranced with Nurture Soap's Karma. The colored batter didn't reach the opposite wall on this one. The second one is an orange/patchouli EO blend. Again, the batter didn't reach the opposite wall. The last is fragranced with Mad Oils' Spanish Fly. The hanger was in the right spot on this one, but I didn't feel there was enough movement at the top.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh dibbles, I love your entry it's beautiful. I think you nailed it, lots of thin layers. I think you just did more layers than some of the other entries which isn't a bad thing, just different. Looks like bird wings to me. Beautiful


----------



## newbie (Apr 20, 2016)

What a nice lot of soaps you made, dibbles!! They are all beautiful.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow Dibbles, amazing entry and beautiful soaps. I love them all!


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 20, 2016)

Good on you Teresa for your entry. I didn't manage to get one up, yet again. The soap gremlins, my maths and lack of scientific method (I think) conspired against me. 

Dibbles wasn't it worth it to make 6 attempts! I admire your tenacity and all of your soaps!  Really lovely.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 20, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Oh dibbles, I love your entry it's beautiful. I think you nailed it, lots of thin layers. I think you just did more layers than some of the other entries which isn't a bad thing, just different. Looks like bird wings to me. Beautiful



Thank you Saponista - I feel like the horizontal pull is too high. Maybe not? I just didn't have another attempt in me. I do love this technique though, and will use it often since even the "fails" turn out so pretty.


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm loving the entries so far! Third and final attempt is cooling its heels in the mold right now. Remembered the FO, colors look as planned, so that's something! Just have to wait and see if the technique is ok! And it will be a long wait, too. I'm not gelling it because of my recent glycerin river problems. Le sigh. *checks clock*


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 20, 2016)

Dibbles, all of them are so pretty! Any of them could have been entered.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 20, 2016)

I've got everything ready for my fifth attempt, except me.  I've been out of my migraine meds since Friday and I'm feeling it.  I finally picked up the Rx today, but I'm going to bed.  I'll get that last on in tomorrow after work if it kills me!  I've done 50/50 water/ACV hoping to be able to unmold and cut it cleaner (and sooner) than my last tries.  I like this technique.  I just need to learn more about, and work with, colors before I attempt another challenge that seems so...uh...challenging!  'night y'all.


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh man dibbles, I'm seriously drooling over your attempt #2!  It looks like an exquisite moth instead of a butterfly and the earthy colors are to.die.for.  Orange-patch is one of my all time fave EO blends so you basically just made what I'd call the perfect soap, high five!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh man Dibbles, if those are your "not good enough to enter" soaps, I'm in trouble. Seriously, they are lovely!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 20, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Oh man dibbles, I'm seriously drooling over your attempt #2!  It looks like an exquisite moth instead of a butterfly and the earthy colors are to.die.for.  Orange-patch is one of my all time fave EO blends so you basically just made what I'd call the perfect soap, high five!



Thank you - I love orange-patch too. If you want to know, the colors are (Nurture) Teal Green (which I just found out is being discontinued :cry, Bronze Brown, Orange Vibrance to which I added a touch of the brown. The batter is discolored from the EO.


----------



## newbie (Apr 21, 2016)

Nooooooooo!! Teal Green is one of my absolute favorites!I have to go stock up.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh wow!! Getting up this morning to so many beautiful entries! Dibbles I second (or third, forth) what everyone else has already said - gorgeous, all of them. 

So I have a quick question about why people might think my coloured section is a bit flatter and not as full as I would have liked? Could it have been at too thin trace so just flattened out too much? 

Definitely going to be trying this technique again soon to try get more of a full butterfly shape.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 21, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> Oh wow!! Getting up this morning to so many beautiful entries! Dibbles I second (or third, forth) what everyone else has already said - gorgeous, all of them.
> 
> So I have a quick question about why people might think my coloured section is a bit flatter and not as full as I would have liked? Could it have been at too thin trace so just flattened out too much?
> 
> Definitely going to be trying this technique again soon to try get more of a full butterfly shape.



Sonya, 
Do you think you had your mold on a smaller slope than the others?


----------



## newbie (Apr 21, 2016)

You got beautiful thin layers, Sonya. It's possible that your layers reached the far end sooner if the trace was thin than if it had been a bit thicker, or if you had a steeper slope (the soap would travel more down the slope because of gravity and reach the other side with less soap than if your slope had been flat, or is my thinking wrong on this?) It looks to me like you have less soap for your color band than some people do but I notice a fair range in the entries.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hoping to get ONE that will resemble the technique before the deadline. I had given up on it and then saw the barbecue sauce bottles at the store.... Those would work for soap colors and a wall pour. So I tried again. I may just post up several of my failures since some of them are so similar to others that didn't quite work out. Went low water so hopefully my trace isn't too thin. Time will tell. Night all for now.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 21, 2016)

KristaY, beautiful swirl.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 21, 2016)

KristaY, best wishes that everything goes well for your dad. Your soap is lovely!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks LisaAnne & Dibbles! Just saw dad ~ he looks and sounds SO much better. Whew! We're still scratching our heads over the decision to put him on BP meds since he's never had high BP. Ah well, they're the docs and I'm not.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 21, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Thanks LisaAnne & Dibbles! Just saw dad ~ he looks and sounds SO much better. Whew! We're still scratching our heads over the decision to put him on BP meds since he's never had high BP. Ah well, they're the docs and I'm not.



Good to hear!


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 21, 2016)

Just finished try #5.  What a waste of time and resources.  I think I'm just going to stick to plain soap from now on and leave the fancy stuff to you.  I don't have enough experience with fragrances and colors to do stuff like this.  I need to practice simple stuff first.  I still haven't done a butterfly swirl.  I'm not even sure I understand the concept.  Is it the way you pour or the way you move the tool?  The fanciest thing I've done so far (besides this challenge) was the hidden feather swirls.  Anyway, I'll cut my latest disaster tomorrow after work and post it.  Who know, I may end up getting the surprise of my life and have a winner.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm rooting for you Teresa ~ winner, winner, winner!!!!!!!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 21, 2016)

Ditto^

Here's hoping you've got a fantastic surprise inside!


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks!  I'll post it.  Either here or I'll change my entry photo.  We'll just plan on seeing it here, though.


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 21, 2016)

Unmolded but still a little too soft to cut. Arrgggh these swirl challenges where you have to cut to see how it turned out just kill me!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh dear Teresa, please don't give up. Fragrances are a nightmare with soap. I suggest you make a batch of uncoloured soap, divide it into small mini bar sized amounts and test a batch of fragrances with it. That way you will know if you are dealing with an accelerating one before you start. It's the same with everyone, I decided to take a short cut last week and used a marine fragrance, I thought to myself (it doesn't smell like a floral or spicy so I will just go with it, should be fine) I got instant soap on a stick. I can usually salvage these things, either by wrapping the pot until it gels then getting it into the mould or crock pot, but this heated up and stayed like a solid block of cement. I ended up hacking it out of the container and chucking it. Anyway, the point of my message was that it happens to everyone so try not to be disheartened. I also find essential oils have less tendency to accelerate, unless they are the spicy ones like clove, so perhaps try an essential oil blend next time you are attempting something complicated to avoid issues. Oh and work yourself out a standard slow trace recipe that works for you that you like the feel of. I know all this sounds a lot of work, but will save you time in the long run. High olive and lard soaps trace fairly slowly.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't think I'll have the time for another attempt before the deadline. Between work, yard, and grandchildren, I just can't see it happening. I'll try again when things settle down around here. At least I ended up with some very funky soap. :mrgreen:


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 22, 2016)

Mintle, very pretty! 

Everyones soaps are beautiful!


----------



## Serene (Apr 22, 2016)

I did not enter anything due to not being happy with my attempts.  In the middle of it all I sliced my thumb while conditioning some polymer clay and ended up with 3 stitches.   Since I am on pain meds the husband wont let me near Lye.  Here are some of my failures.   Between being too high on the pass across, forgetting to pour a color, no movement on the swirl, I have about 5 tries under my belt.   Will keep trying after the thumb heals because I really loved this challenge!   Thank you for putting this together.

Sere


----------



## dibbles (Apr 22, 2016)

Serene said:


> I did not enter anything due to not being happy with my attempts.  In the middle of it all I sliced my thumb while conditioning some polymer clay and ended up with 3 stitches.   Since I am on pain meds the husband wont let me near Lye.  Here are some of my failures.   Between being too high on the pass across, forgetting to pour a color, no movement on the swirl, I have about 5 tries under my belt.   Will keep trying after the thumb heals because I really loved this challenge!   Thank you for putting this together.
> 
> Sere



Your soaps are beautiful! Your husband is right. Lye and pain meds are probably not a good combination. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 22, 2016)

Serene said:


> I did not enter anything due to not being happy with my attempts. In the middle of it all I sliced my thumb while conditioning some polymer clay and ended up with 3 stitches. Since I am on pain meds the husband wont let me near Lye. Here are some of my failures. Between being too high on the pass across, forgetting to pour a color, no movement on the swirl, I have about 5 tries under my belt. Will keep trying after the thumb heals because I really loved this challenge! Thank you for putting this together.
> 
> Sere


 
They still look great! Sorry you're out of the soaping game for a bit, but I have to agree with your hubby. Not a good mix.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 22, 2016)

Here's the last of my "also rans". It was a toss up but the glycerin rivers broke the lines too much in this one for my tastes.


----------



## mintle (Apr 22, 2016)

My three other attempts! 
First one - well this is a crippled butterfly!  The trace accelerated because I used birch sap instead of water just to see what happens haha. I panicked and did not even insert my hanger. 
Second one - I think I did some drunk swirling with the hanger and did not swipe horizontally correctly. 
Third one - I like it a lot, really. But my husband told me to submit another one so this one stays outside entry thread.


----------



## newbie (Apr 22, 2016)

Serene, you should still enter one of those. They may not be exactly what you wanted but they are beautiful and I can see the technique. You don't lose anything by entering!

I'm glad people are posting their non-entries. I really love seeing them all. Mintle, the one with no swirls at all cracked me up and the drunk one also made me laugh. 

Teresa, I know you are feeling out of your depth but I think you earlier identified one of the things that may be tripping you up. You mentioned some posts ago that you were using new fragrances and colors because you like the adventure, which can be great but if you want to focus on the technique, it pays in spades to use an FO you have used a bunch and know well. It does feel boring in a way; I have to force myself to use a tried and true because I feel in some ways making a soap without a new fragrance when I have them lined up to try is a waste, but using your no acceleration go-to allows you to focus on the pour or the swirl or whatever and it decreases your chances of a miss on the trial. I don't think you are too new of a soaper to try these techniques. I think you are too experimental! If you dial back to one experimental aspect- the technique being the experiment-I think you would do perfectly well. I feel like you are going to make a joke about being too experiMENTAL, so I will just cut to the chase and make it now! 

This was my other try. The color band was too wide because the soap thickened and it took a ton to get to the other side. It's fine but doesn't have that delicate feel I find in Petra's soaps.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 22, 2016)

These are my less desirable attempts. The first one looks fine but the colors are too soft and muted. Believe it or not, the pic of the 2 bars is in focus, that's how blurred the colors got. It accelled just a tiny bit so when I swirled it was close to medium trace. That one is scented with BB's lavender chamomile huggies so the colors are apt. 

In the 2nd, the batter stayed too fluid and my hangar was too skinny so I didn't get much movement in the swirl. That is scented with lavender and tea tree EO's. I also did an inverted stamp on the top which smoothed out some because of the thin trace. A bit of glitter added some pop to it.

These 2 just go to show what a big difference you can get with the swirl just by trace thickness. Both batters are the same recipe and the hangar is the same. First one swirled at about medium trace, 2nd one swirled at thin trace.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm going to enter another one of my failures just so I have an entry...

This challenge was quite challenging for me. It helped me learn a good deal of what I didn't and still don't know about this soap making thing.:cry:


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 22, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Oh dear Teresa, please don't give up. Fragrances are a nightmare with soap. I suggest you make a batch of uncoloured soap, divide it into small mini bar sized amounts and test a batch of fragrances with it. That way you will know if you are dealing with an accelerating one before you start. It's the same with everyone.  Anyway, the point of my message was that it happens to everyone so try not to be disheartened. I also find essential oils have less tendency to accelerate, unless they are the spicy ones like clove, so perhaps try an essential oil blend next time you are attempting something complicated to avoid issues. Oh and work yourself out a standard slow trace recipe that works for you that you like the feel of. I know all this sounds a lot of work, but will save you time in the long run. High olive and lard soaps trace fairly slowly.





newbie said:


> Teresa, I know you are feeling out of your depth but I think you earlier identified one of the things that may be tripping you up. You mentioned some posts ago that you were using new fragrances and colors because you like the adventure, which can be great but if you want to focus on the technique, it pays in spades to use an FO you have used a bunch and know well. It does feel boring in a way; I have to force myself to use a tried and true because I feel in some ways making a soap without a new fragrance when I have them lined up to try is a waste, but using your no acceleration go-to allows you to focus on the pour or the swirl or whatever and it decreases your chances of a miss on the trial. I don't think you are too new of a soaper to try these techniques. I think you are too experimental! If you dial back to one experimental aspect- the technique being the experiment-I think you would do perfectly well. I feel like you are going to make a joke about being too experiMENTAL, so I will just cut to the chase and make it now! .




Thank you Saponista and Newbie.  You are both absolutely right.  I really need to NOT experiment when I'm doing challenges.  The funny thing is, the practical side of me kept telling myself, "Self, make it unscented!"  And did I listen?  No the evil little experimenter took over.  I've just bought all of these FOs and new oils I've gotta try them all out.   Livin' on the edge!  

I haven't really used much fragrance before (or a lot of color for that matter) and the times I have used FOs, I only made one notation about accelerating trace.  I guess it didn't occur to me until that one (or maybe it had never happened before that one) to put something like that in my notes.  

I've got a pretty good recipe that doesn't trace very fast, at least I don't think so; I've never done anything really fancy before this.  It is lard/oo/co/shea/castor 40/35/10/10/5.  I'll have to make an unscented batch tomorrow and try out my new neons with it.  Its the recipe I used for the challenge but I replaced the shea butter with liquid oils for the challenge.  (I did a different oil for each batch to test the oils.)  

Yep.  Way too much experimenting.    BTW:  Newbie, you had me laughing out loud with your experiMENTAL comment. That was hilarious!  You totally beat me to it.


----------



## Judiraz (Apr 22, 2016)

Some  of my other tries


----------



## KristaY (Apr 22, 2016)

Beautiful Judiraz! I especially love the colors and movement you got in the first one.


----------



## Judiraz (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks, that's the one I did before I read the rules.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 23, 2016)

Rowen! Pretty
Everyone's are great. 
My lye is cooling for my last try, to the freezer, cut while super soft, take a picture and enter.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 23, 2016)

Good luck Lisa Anne . 

I decided to leave my fifth attempt in the mould and enter my fourth attempt.

 I finished the fifth batch at 2am yesterday (yep, addicted to soapmaking!), but the house was too cold for it to gel. Unfortunately I don't have much luck with CPOP.  I can't turn the oven low enough to leave it on, and if I turn it off, it doesn't gel. I'm not sure it worked though, because the batter in one of the colours wasn't mixed quite enough. Still can't wait to cut it though

I really love everyone's entries. The depth of colours and patterns are amazing. I just wish I could see, touch and smell them!


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 23, 2016)

Teresa, FYI The Perfect Man from NG accelerated a bit and coloured my uncoloured soap a pink/beige.

I know you have this one but don't know if you used it in the soap for this challenge.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 23, 2016)

Rowan said:


> I finished the fifth batch at 2am yesterday (yep, addicted to soapmaking!), but the house was too cold for it to gel. Unfortunately I don't have much luck with CPOP.  I can't turn the oven low enough to leave it on, and if I turn it off, it doesn't gel. I'm not sure it worked though, because the batter in one of the colours wasn't mixed quite enough.




Rowan,
Do you put your soap in a cardboard box and wrap it in an blanket when you put it in the oven that is turned off?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 23, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Rowan,
> Do you put your soap in a cardboard box and wrap it in an blanket when you put it in the oven that is turned off?



No I don't but I think I'm having a seriously duh moment and OMG why didn't I think of that   will definetely try this next time.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 23, 2016)

OMG Rowan! I love everything about your entry. Your colour choice is beautiful - really appeals to me!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 23, 2016)

Rowan, what an exquisite soap. Really beautiful.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 23, 2016)

Rowan said:


> No I don't but I think I'm having a seriously duh moment and OMG why didn't I think of that   will definetely try this next time.



Have you tried leaving the oven light on after you put the soap in? Sometimes that can keep it warm enough to encourage gel.

ETA: Your entry soap is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone, you truly are seriously the most encouraging group of people


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 23, 2016)

Here are my various other attempts.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 23, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Here are my various other attempts.



I like all your attempts and your entry. You'll have to post a picture of the one that is still too soft. No such thing as too many pictures you know


----------



## Rowan (Apr 23, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Here are my various other attempts.




Great soaps kchaystack.  That's a wonderful colour combination in in your entry (especially the purple), and I really love the fluidity of your black and white soap.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 23, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Great soaps kchaystack.  That's a wonderful colour combination in in your entry (especially the purple), and I really love the fluidity of your black and white soap.



That is actually black and silver, and the one I wanted to enter.  The FO is nag champa.   But it has discolored splotchy, and needs to be plained and rinsed with hot water to even it out.  

Unfortunately it did not gel, and is still too soft to work with.


Thank you, tho.  I love the designs on all of mine, and an not unhappy with any of them.  

They just don't show off the technique right,  so are not really appropriate for the challenge. 

But I'll be doing this a bunch more.  It was fun


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 23, 2016)

Attention all who signed up!!!

I PM'ed you all a password. You must use the password to vote tomorrow. The challenge ends tonight, midnight, central standard time. I will post a link as soon as possible Sunday. Thx to all who participated and to all who made attempts to try this swirl!! If you're on the list, you can vote. No sharing the password
If I somehow missed your name on the signup list, and you didn't receive a password, please inform me immediately and I'll send it over to you asap. Wouldn't put it passed me to miss something, so I apologize in advance in case I did!! Thx all!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 24, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Have you tried leaving the oven light on after you put the soap in? Sometimes that can keep it warm enough to encourage gel.
> 
> ETA: Your entry soap is GORGEOUS!



Thanks Krista, I tried to leave the light on but then the automatic fan kicks in to cool the oven .  I have to turn the oven off at the electric switch or its cold in 5 minutes. You should have seen the horror on my face when I first realised that happened:shock:


----------



## Rowan (Apr 24, 2016)

LisaAnne, I'm really so pleased and happy that your swirl worked out so beautifully for you  The colours are lovely.

Doriette farm, your red and green colours are sublime. I've never had such a lovely red!


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 24, 2016)

Rowan said:


> LisaAnne, I'm really so pleased and happy that your swirl worked out so beautifully for you  The colours are lovely.
> 
> Doriette farm, your red and green colours are sublime. I've never had such a lovely red!



Thanks Rowen, it's the general idea, but yours is amazing! The colors and technique.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 24, 2016)

Posted in the entry thread, but wanted it to be in both threads.


The entry thread is now closed. To vote, you must use the password I PM'ed you. Anyone on the sign up list, even if you didn't submit a soap, may vote. If you experience problems voting or problems with the survey, please inform me asap. I hope I did this right!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/JWHMY77


----------



## Navaria (Apr 24, 2016)

I feel so silly! Went to vote and admired all the pictures for a bit. I finally narrowed it down to 3. I spent a good 15 minutes debating the merits of different entries.  I compared the number of swirls, the fluidity of the swirl, and the placement of the horizontal swirl. I finally chose one. I selected it, clicked done, and got an error. I was supposed to pick 3 top choices!! I could have went with my top 3 and saved 15 minutes lol.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 24, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> Posted in the entry thread, but wanted it to be in both threads.
> 
> 
> The entry thread is now closed. To vote, you must use the password I PM'ed you. Anyone on the sign up list, even if you didn't submit a soap, may vote. If you experience problems voting or problems with the survey, please inform me asap. I hope I did this right!
> ...



sorry - the survey is saying it's closed when I click on the link. I haven't voted yet.

BTW: I don't how the heck I'm going to pick three. There are so many beautiful submissions that nailed it!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 24, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> Thanks Rowen, it's the general idea, but yours is amazing! The colors and technique.



Thanks Lisa Anne, my husband helped pick the colours. I'll definetely ask him again. I'm not great at swirls, so I think this one had a great deal to do with luck


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 24, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> sorry - the survey is saying it's closed when I click on the link. I haven't voted yet.
> 
> BTW: I don't how the heck I'm going to pick three. There are so many beautiful submissions that nailed it!



Sorry, think i fixed it!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 24, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> Sorry, think i fixed it!



You did, I just voted and I couldn't earlier. Thankyou


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 24, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> Sorry, think i fixed it!



Perfect. I was able to vote... that was insanely difficult to choose. I kept going between 6 of them. Forum friends, next time please make ugly soap that fails the challenge so that it's easier to pick!

Sorry, I only had time to try the challenge twice and neither one was a good representation of the technique so I didn;t submit one of my own. Y'all have shown me it's totally possible to achieve amazing results with this one. I'll be back to try this one in the future.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 24, 2016)

I voted with the help of my 7 y.o. grandson. That was not easy! Great entries, all of you. I WILL be trying this technique again once I have some time.


----------



## Judiraz (Apr 24, 2016)

WOW!!! There were 4-6 SOLID entries. It was so hard to choose. I finally narrowed to the best representations of the technique, and then chose based on design. 

I will say, even those that didn't hit the mark with technique had beautiful soaps. Any one of them would make me stop and look if I saw them at the market.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 24, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Thanks Krista, I tried to leave the light on but then the automatic fan kicks in to cool the oven .  I have to turn the oven off at the electric switch or its cold in 5 minutes. You should have seen the horror on my face when I first realised that happened:shock:


 
Automatic fan? Well, fancy that. My oven is 23 yrs old so I had no idea such high tech stuff exsisted, lol. Geez, that sentence makes me sound like my technology resistant dad. :Kitten Love:


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow, that was very difficult to narrow down my vote, I really felt like I had to leave out some beautiful soap. 
Steve you are like me we missed the mark, but every time I scrolled past your soap I'd hesitate and think how pleasant it looked.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 24, 2016)

^^^^ I agree LisaAnne! It's so hard to shut out the design and focus on technique. Each entry has it's own beautiful personality and I'd be proud to have made any/all of them!


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh, gosh!  Y'all are right.  Those were beautiful.  It really was hard to focus on technique and then appeal.  They were all really nice.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 24, 2016)

Phew!! Voting was hard again this month. Must have scrolled up and down a millions times!! Well done to everyone!! 

Thanks LP for an awesome challenge! Your tutorial video was brilliant - I'm not looking forward to hosting next time it's my turn after you've set the tutorial bar so high!!


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 24, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Thanks Krista, I tried to leave the light on but then the automatic fan kicks in to cool the oven .  I have to turn the oven off at the electric switch or its cold in 5 minutes. You should have seen the horror on my face when I first realised that happened:shock:




I know!!  My brand new beautiful oven does that too. Felt like taking it back. I've been using an old oven we had in our temporary kitchen. 
Thank you for the great idea about turning the new one off at the safety switch!


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 24, 2016)

Voting as usual was difficult. So many very nice entries again.

Thanks once again for the challenge, I don't think I am done with this one. I'm now thinking more and more along the lines of high / low water and the colors for the swirl. The different weights of the colored and uncolored soaps caused me to have several the "submarined" on me so a little TD of light yellow for a base color in the future. But I ramble....


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 25, 2016)

Great soaps everyone.  Really beautiful. 

I voted.:mrgreen:


----------



## JuneP (Apr 26, 2016)

Did I miss the voting. I have the password, but no link to where to vote?


----------



## JuneP (Apr 26, 2016)

Never mind i found it and voted. Some very lovely designs and great colors. I tried to keep foremost in my voting, the way the design should look. Even with that it was difficult making the 3 choices. Great work everyone!



JuneP said:


> Did I miss the voting. I have the password, but no link to where to vote?


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 26, 2016)

Upping my post count so I can hopefully compete next month.

Lard, coconut oil, shea, castor, and olive oil (I think, dont have my notes on have)



IMG_20160423_100305125

Traced fast and I ended up with pudding. I was able to use squeeze bottles for the tilt with pounding to force the stripes over. 

Kings gold mica and activated charcoal for the stripes (wanted a monarch butterfly), blue lab color for the base. Lavender fo.


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 26, 2016)

My second try





Olive oil, shea, coconut, and castor (I think, again the notes)
Uncolored base (forgot to color it), peach mica and tulip lab color on the stripes. 

My trace was just between medium and light. I added too much lab color which thinned out the pink alot. The result was almost angel wings except the my top layer broke through and muddled the wings.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 26, 2016)

Oooohhh. I love the drama of the pinks BattleGnome! I'm a sucker for pink so that's right up my alley, lol. I can also see where you were going with the monarch butterfly. Beautiful soap!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 26, 2016)

I love your colour combinations battle gnome and the wispiness of your red swirl.


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 27, 2016)

Great entries everyone! Pretty cool!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 30, 2016)

And the winners of April's SMF Soap Challenge are...
1st Rowan
2nd KristaY
3rd Sonya-m 

Thank you so much for participating, and congratulations to the winners! Everyone did a wonderful job!


----------



## Judiraz (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for the great challenge, LP. These are very deserving winners! Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 30, 2016)

This was a fun challenge - thanks LP!

Congratulations to the winners. Your entries were all spot on, and were excellent representations of this technique. 

I've said this before but one of the things I like about this technique is that even if you don't nail it, the soap ends up pretty in the end. Well done all - the entries were fabulous! Looking forward to see what May has in store for us.


----------



## mintle (Apr 30, 2016)

Congratulations to all the winners! As well as thank you again for organizing this challenge !


----------



## Misschief (Apr 30, 2016)

I have every intention of trying this technique again, one my life slows down just a little bit. The winners deserve all the praise we can give; it was not a simple challenge. Well done, winners. Well done, entrants. And thank you, lionprincess, for a great challenge.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 30, 2016)

Wow, thanks so much everyone. I'm in complete surprise - I've never won anything before and feel completely humbled. You are all such an amazing and talented group of soapers. I absolutely loved everyone's entries and feel that everyone was a winner. 

LP, thankyou so much. You made this challenge possible for everyone with your stunningly concise and beautiful video. You picked up details I never would have noticed and made everything seem manageable. I appreciate all the effort all of you have put into running the challenges. It's been so much fun, thank you


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 30, 2016)

Great job winners! This challenge was super difficult and you all pulled off some beautiful soaps.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 30, 2016)

Congrats to you all! There were a lot of beautiful soaps entered. And honestly, everyone who entered should be congratulated!  It was a very tough challenge and the fact that so many not only tried it, but succeeded in it is awesome!
LP, thank you for creating this for us. I had so much fun and really learned a lot about how to actually use trace and not just achieve it.


----------



## earlene (Apr 30, 2016)

Such beautiful soaps, all of them, but I can certainly see why the top 3 were chosen.  Absolutely gorgeous!  Someday if I buy some vibrant colorants I will try this technique.  It looks like a hard one to master.


----------



## LisaAnne (May 1, 2016)

Congratulations! Beautiful soaps all of them. I thought it was difficult and you all did so well with it. I'm so glad I tried, learned a lot and it was fun. I've done 2 or 3 hanger swirls since.


----------



## KristaY (May 1, 2016)

OMG! I'm in shock. I expected another name in that spot because so many people did such beautiful work. Congrats to Rowan & Sonya for some amazing soap. Huge congrats to everyone who participated! 

Thanks so much LP for putting this challenge together. I don't know that I ever would have watched Petra's videos and caught the little details that make it so unique. I had a great time with this swirl and will definitely be using it more!


----------



## Sonya-m (May 1, 2016)

Oh wow!! Thanks everyone!! Well done to Rowan and KristaY - both awesome soaps!

This was not an easy challenge at all so I applaud everyone that entered. 

Thanks to LP for a brilliant tutorial video and excellent instructions 

Bring on the next challenge


----------



## penelopejane (May 1, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners - especially doubting Thomas Rowan! - and all the entrants. It was a really tough challenge that you guys and lion princess made look simple!


----------



## JuneP (May 1, 2016)

Congratulations to all our winners. Soaps were amazing. Wish I could have particlpated in this challenge. It definitely looked challenging with lots of learning opportunities with it. When my leg is healed, and I'm back home mid summer, I am definitely going to try it. Meantime I get to see great examples of all of your wonderful creations!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 1, 2016)

Congratulations, crazy pretty soaps everyone, well done! : D


----------



## Saponista (May 3, 2016)

Congratulations everyone, this was a difficult technique and you all nailed it


----------

